# 10/6/21 AEW Dynamite Official Discussion Thread: It's a 2 Year Anniversary Partyyyyy



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@Emmanuelle
@Firefromthegods


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

sold card im thinking Hangman will be the joker


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BAH GAWD!! That ladder match…


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Bobby Fish is so meh. If we're bringing in old guys I'd rather see Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Davey Richards or Paul London. Anyways 2 years, wow. Time certainly flies. Looks like a solid card.

Goddamn I almost forgot Shida even existed despite her being champion for a year.

Who's the Joker I wonder? I can't think of anyone besides maybe Murphy. Hopefully it's not Lio Rush again.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

GNKenny said:


> Bobby Fish is so meh. If we're bringing in old guys I'd rather see Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin, Davey Richards or Paul London. Anyways 2 years, wow. Time certainly flies. Looks like a solid card.
> 
> Goddamn I almost forgot Shida even existed despite her being champion for a year.
> 
> Who's the Joker I wonder? I can't think of anyone besides maybe Murphy. Hopefully it's not Lio Rush again.


Will be Hangman.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ladder Match I'll check out, other stuff doesn't interest me.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good looking card.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

i am guessing the joker will be one of 3 people, Bray Wyatt, Buddy Murphy, or Lio Rush
i am hoping not the last one, wouldnt mind seeing the others though
and happy birthday AEW 🎂
(i was about to say what kind of website doent have a birthday cake emoji, but i am just blind lol)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay, more multiman cluster matches.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Fucking hell. Associating Bryan with those freaks is just asking to kill any hype he brought to the company. It was bad enough they had Christian lumped with 'em, but this is even more stupid.

AEW killed Sting's and Punk's hype within a week. Bryan somehow managed to keep some hype past his first week which is a big no-no in AEW, so let's lump him with a midget, a dinosaur, and one of the most bland, uncharismatic spot monkey's we can find.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> Fucking hell. Associating Bryan with those freaks is just asking to kill any hype he brought to the company. It was bad enough they had Christian lumped with 'em, but this is even more stupid.
> 
> AEW killed Sting's and Punk's hype within a week. Bryan somehow managed to keep some hype past his first week which is a big no-no in AEW, so let's lump him with a midget, a dinosaur, and one of the most bland, uncharismatic spot monkey's we can find.


I like luchasauras and to a lesser extent jungle boy. I just think they have been used wrong, especially luchasauras. But i do agree with you, Bryan shouldn’t be lumped with them.

I don’t think Bryan should have been lumped with anybody. I would have preferred him to be a lone vigilante who is the best in the world and doesn’t need help, like sting back in the day.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope Tony got the rights to rock n roll, JOKER IS ALL ELITE!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Yay, more multiman cluster matches.


It’s AEWs way of sitting on the fence, so no one gets buried by eating a pin. Its because they don’t use dqs etc … so they need another avenue to get through the night and keeping everyone over. I would rather see some dqs and less multi tag matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> It’s AEWs way of sitting on the fence, so no one gets buried by eating a pin. Its because they don’t use dqs etc … so they need another avenue to get through the night and keeping everyone over. I would rather see some dqs and less multi tag matches.


Right, they are replacing one booking crutch with another. They have gone from one extreme (DQs every week) to the other (one ever). Spread the ideas around. I am so tired of these 6-8-10-12 and now 16 man matches that are just messes.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Fucking hell. Associating Bryan with those freaks is just asking to kill any hype he brought to the company. It was bad enough they had Christian lumped with 'em, but this is even more stupid.
> 
> AEW killed Sting's and Punk's hype within a week. Bryan somehow managed to keep some hype past his first week which is a big no-no in AEW, so let's lump him with a midget, a dinosaur, and one of the most bland, uncharismatic spot monkey's we can find.


Way too harsh on jungle boy. Also Bryan's hype is still there. This is the guy who survived team hell no and 18 seconds after all


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Card looks great.

It's great to see Shida back on Dynamite and the fact she's doing the dance with Serena means we could see a MOTN contender here.

Interested in that ladder match - every one would assume that joker is Page but could well be Miro too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Card looks great.
> 
> It's great to see Shida back on Dynamite and the fact she's doing the dance with Serena means we could see a MOTN contender here.
> 
> Interested in that ladder match - every one would assume that joker is Page but could well be Miro too.


could even be Danielson

though i doubt it - you never know / he can do 2 matches


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Right, they are replacing one booking crutch with another. They have gone from one extreme (DQs every week) to the other (one ever). Spread the ideas around. I am so tired of these 6-8-10-12 and now 16 man matches that are just messes.


i all them chaos matches cause its just uncontrolled chaos, but i still enjoy having 2 major companies in the US


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Stacked card. I don't think Hangman comes back yet, especially not in a situation that doesn't directly involve Kenny Omega. I could see it being Windham Rotunda. As far as other currently on the roster possibilities, Malakai Black would be interesting, and this could transition him to a new feud with someone else in the match.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Luchasauras is such a crutch to this rivalry between elite and bryan, cage and jungle boy, it hurts importance of this rivalry with his involvement as he is so meh, he does the same old limited moveset every match, has no intimidation factor despite his size and his overall attire is goofy.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Road to Dynamite is up.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

They need to turn up the heat a bit this week in my opinion. All of the attention has been on the WWE draft and Roman/Brock.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> They need to turn up the heat a bit this week in my opinion. All of the attention has been on the WWE draft and Roman/Brock.


They're also doing the King of the Ring and Queen of the Ring next week and stacking the shit out of Crown Jewel. The draft actually really shook things up.

I mean they're doing:

Lesnar/Reigns
Becky/Sasha/Bianca
Big E/McIntyre
Goldberg/Lashley
Rollins/Edge
KOTR & QOTR Finals

That's a lot and I ain't complaining, but the WM card won't even be at that level. WWE may be trying to turn things around..._maybe. _It might be too much too fast considering their show structure.

It won't affect AEW though, that ship sailed a long time ago.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They're also doing the King of the Ring and Queen of the Ring next week and stacking the shit out of Crown Jewel. The draft actually really shook things up.
> 
> I mean they're doing:
> 
> ...


As a tournament hater I'm not really excited for those. I'm just hoping Mansoor isn't in it, because he really doesn't deserve the even slight push the KotR winner might get.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I wish people would stop comparing AEW to WWE. I don't pay attention to WWE and really don't think it needs to be a seen as a weekly competition between the two. Completely different products.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MaseMan said:


> I wish people would stop comparing AEW to WWE. I don't pay attention to WWE and really don't think it needs to be a seen as a weekly competition between the two. Completely different products.


A lot of people here watch both, so it's natural to compare them


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

For those who watched 'Road to Dynamite, something stood out to me regarding Shida; That being, she has not been injured or missed time during her entire AEW career leading to her 50th win. I take this as Serena may injure Shida during the match to write her off and give her a break. Whether that comes with a loss or an attack by Deeb after Hikaru wins, not sure.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MaseMan said:


> I wish people would stop comparing AEW to WWE. I don't pay attention to WWE and really don't think it needs to be a seen as a weekly competition between the two. Completely different products.


They might be different products in terms of quality and who they’re aimed at, but they’re still both wrestling companies and AEW is definitely trying to become the number #1 wrestling company, so of course they’re going to be compared.

WWE has had the attention this week and I would like AEW to kindly take it back


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida's promo in English was very clear and perfectly fine. Maybe she has improved her English but it's good enough that she could have done more promos during her title reign. Shida vs. Serena seems like an ample time to turn Serena full-on heel. All she needs is that edge to go with her elite wrestling ability.

Dug the Bobby Fish/Sammy build-up. Fish is a wrestler's wrestler, just a shame it isn't peak reDRagon era Fish we're getting, but rather a Fish in decline. He looks in great shape for his age but that hides just how injury prone he can be.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> As a tournament hater I'm not really excited for those. I'm just hoping Mansoor isn't in it, because he really doesn't deserve the even slight push the KotR winner might get.


_Baron Corbin never got a push.

Baron should go to AEW where they *WILL *give him a push._


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Robert Macie said:


> _Baron Corbin never got a push.
> 
> Baron should go to AEW where they *WILL *give him a push._


Huh


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Huh


_He was King of the Ring and never got a push._


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445773102374260743

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Robert Macie said:


> _He was King of the Ring and never got a push._


What Corbin definitely gets pushed. He's constantly on TV is clearly SmackDowns go to midcard heel. He just hasn't won a belt in ages.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445773102374260743
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going off beaten path it's either 

1. More PPVs

2. Extra hour of TV

3. Dynamite is now rated X and they can fuck bitches between bloodbath matches.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> What Corbin definitely gets pushed. He's constantly on TV


_Do you know what a push is? lol_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Robert Macie said:


> _Do you know what a push is? lol_


Do you? If you think a push is solely attached to winning titles you're wrong. Corbin is constantly on TV feuding with somebody. The man is pushed.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Corbin is constantly on TV feuding with somebody.


_That is not a push, please, stop._


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445773102374260743
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Either he is announcing the Owen Hart tourny and when it starts or maybe it is just the venue for Revolution 2022.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Robert Macie said:


> _That is not a push, please, stop._


Okay so question what's a bigger company spot being undefeated on Dark or appearing weekly on Dynamite and Rampage in a feud with actual background and story?


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Okay so question what's a bigger company spot being undefeated on Dark or appearing weekly on Dynamite and Rampage in a feud with actual background and story?


_Yes, being undefeated.

Who cares if Baron Corbin is on TV

Question for you, Who exactly has Baron Corbin been in a feud with and got a push?_


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"I will not give you any insight into who the joker is going to be. I will not tell you that, but I will go back to the announcement instead and tell you that it's been something a long time coming. I'm very excited about it and proud of it and it'll really add a lot to the company, I think." 

This sounds like a title to me or potentially a flagship tournament. Second women's title or trios title perhaps.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Robert Macie said:


> _Yes, being undefeated.
> 
> Who cares if Baron Corbin is on TV
> 
> Question for you, Who exactly has Baron Corbin been in a feud with and got a push?_


So you just got stupid opinions. He literally went into a feud with Reigns post King of the Ring.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> So you just got stupid opinions. He literally went into a feud with Reigns post King of the Ring.


_Yes, and what push did he get vs Roman Reigns?

none.

lol.

Please, stop._


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Robert Macie said:


> _Baron Corbin never got a push.
> 
> Baron should go to AEW where they *WILL *give him a push._


aew will very likely not push corbin

he is wwe for life and he’s in a good spot from what i hear?


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> aew will very likely not push corbin
> 
> he is wwe for life and he’s in a good spot from what i hear?


_What WWE superstar who has joined AEW has not received a push?

Baron Corbin is in a good spot, where exactly is that?

You hear, meaning, you don't watch to give me the answer._


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> What Corbin definitely gets pushed. He's constantly on TV is clearly SmackDowns go to midcard heel. He just hasn't won a belt in ages.





Robert Macie said:


> _Do you know what a push is? lol_





RapShepard said:


> Do you? If you think a push is solely attached to winning titles you're wrong. Corbin is constantly on TV feuding with somebody. The man is pushed.





RapShepard said:


> Okay so question what's a bigger company spot being undefeated on Dark or appearing weekly on Dynamite and Rampage in a feud with actual background and story?





Robert Macie said:


> _Yes, being undefeated.
> 
> Who cares if Baron Corbin is on TV
> 
> Question for you, Who exactly has Baron Corbin been in a feud with and got a push?_


as the unofficial self-appointed AEW referee - Rap is right, Corbin has been pushed

and a storyline on tv is a much bigger push than being undefeated on DARK

point Shephard, 15 - love


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Robert Macie said:


> _What WWE superstar who has joined AEW has not received a push?
> 
> Baron Corbin is in a good spot, where exactly is that?
> 
> You hear, meaning, you don't watch to give me the answer._


Andrade?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> "I will not give you any insight into who the joker is going to be. I will not tell you that, but I will go back to the announcement instead and tell you that it's been something a long time coming. I'm very excited about it and proud of it and it'll really add a lot to the company, I think."
> 
> This sounds like a title to me or potentially a flagship tournament. Second women's title or trios title perhaps.


Trios please , I think a 2nd woman's title is a big mistake - leave it being a guest NWA Womens title shot


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Andrade?


June 4, 2021, episode of _AEW Dynamite_, Andrade made his debut 

_It is October 6, 2021.. Who has he even faced to begin a push?_


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

As of this morning, 6,713 tickets have been sold for tonight's Dynamite - 83% of the current configuration.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445773102374260743
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Owen Tournament?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Robert Macie said:


> June 4, 2021, episode of _AEW Dynamite_, Andrade made his debut
> 
> _It is October 6, 2021.. Who has he even faced to begin a push?_


well, he hasn‘t been pushed

you asked ‘who joined from wwe and haven‘t been pushed’

and the answer is ‘Andrade’


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Per Fightful, Bobby Fish hasn't signed a deal with AEW at this point, despite getting his own t-shirt (Cardona also did). That's what he was telling people at the MLW Fightland tapings.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, he hasn‘t been pushed
> 
> you asked ‘who joined from wwe and haven‘t been pushed’
> 
> and the answer is ‘Andrade’


_and that is my fault?

Baron Corbin is no Andrade.. although, he could be,* IF* Baron signed with AEW.

WWE are clueless on what direction to go with Baron Corbin and that is a bad thing._


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

I’d like to see Moxley win the ladder match but we will have to see who the joker is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Don’t want Moxley to win because I’m not interested in Mox/Omega again.

Adam Page as the joker and win would be the way to go. If he’s not in it and assuming the joker isn’t anyone special, from the competitors we have I’d want PAC or Archer to win it for the filler title match with Omega.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jesus Christ
Please stop wishing Baron Corbin on AEW


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The joker is apparently going to be a debut since Tony Khan apparently implied it in a statement somewhere, and that his appearance is a "long time coming."

Surely, it has to be a big name since tonight is Dynamite's 2-year anniversary.

If it ends up being Adam Page as many of us expect and I'm wrong here, then I owe you folks an apology.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> The joker is apparently going to be a debut since Tony Khan apparently implied it in a statement somewhere, and that his appearance is a "long time coming."
> 
> Surely, it has to be a big name since tonight is Dynamite's 2-year anniversary.
> 
> If it ends up being Adam Page as many of us expect and I'm wrong here, then I owe you folks an apology.


From how I understood the quote, the “long time coming” was in reference to the announcement TK will make tonight. He didn’t really get into who will be the Joker.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> From how I understood the quote, the “long time coming” was in reference to the announcement TK will make tonight. He didn’t really get into who will be the Joker.


yep - it was the announcement / not the joker


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Seeing the ladder match and the joker spot.... Please let it be who it obviously could be and please have him win....

Good card.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445791212028321797
He's hinting so much it's almost definitely not going to be him.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Hangman or bust.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Baron Corbin is garbage he shouldn’t even be pushed in WWE.

Anyway, I think the announcement will probably be another huge venue.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445773102374260743
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking either Owen tournament or the rumoured secondary women's belt


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Robert Macie said:


> _What WWE superstar who has joined AEW has not received a push?
> 
> Baron Corbin is in a good spot, where exactly is that?
> 
> You hear, meaning, you don't watch to give me the answer._


Shawn Spears
Jake Hager
Matt Hardy
2Point0


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I know it won't happen, but if the joker was not Hangman or a debut, what about Adam Cole? Would be interesting to see 2 massive egos in the same group go against each other. Winner gets belt and leads Elite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I know it won't happen, but if the joker was not Hangman or a debut, what about Adam Cole? Would be interesting to see 2 massive egos in the same group go against each other. Winner gets belt and leads Elite.


Adam Cole is already in the main event match. Unless you mean have him pull double duty.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Adam Cole is already in the main event match. Unless you mean have him pull double duty.


Oh right. Disregard that comment then lol. May happen at some point though,


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I'm thinking either Owen tournament or the rumoured secondary women's belt


Don't think the division is strong enough for a secondary women's belt, tbh. Definitely hoping its the trio's title.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep - it was the announcement / not the joker


Yup yup - they are two separate things. Khan's announcement and whoever the Joker entrant is in the ladder match.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445791212028321797
> He's hinting so much it's almost definitely not going to be him.


_It *WILL *be Buddy Murphy_


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Buddy would be the most underwhelming Joker possible.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

More I'm thinking about it seems page won't be it.

Will be someone terrible it seems.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

omaroo said:


> More I'm thinking about it seems page won't be it.
> 
> Will be someone terrible it seems.


Is your thinking based off of anything you’ve read or just your gut feeling?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Whoever the joker is has to be a big name. Here’s my thinking. Every pairing in this match is already in a program with one another with more story to tell. 

Mox/Archer

Andrade/PAC

Cassidy/Hardy

It makes zero sense for any of these guys to win this thing at this point. So whoever the joker is, there needs to be legitimacy and star power. NO WAY is that person Buddy Matthews.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Any chance it could be Punk?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t think the Joker is Hangman. I also don’t think it’s someone like Bray Wyatt. It’s definitely not someone who’s already on the roster. It would make zero sense. 

It’s a ladder match. It’s in Philly: home of ECW. I’m gonna go with a bold prediction: RVD is the joker tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t think the Joker is Hangman. I also don’t think it’s someone like Bray Wyatt. It’s definitely not someone who’s already on the roster. It would make zero sense.
> 
> It’s a ladder match. It’s in Philly: home of ECW. I’m gonna go with a bold prediction: *RVD is the joker tonight.*


You know I had a thought they might do a one off with him too. Pop would be enormous too.

But I wonder if he could still go in a match like this, unless you don't have him take many bumps.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dr. Middy said:


> You know I had a thought they might do a one off with him too. Pop would be enormous too.
> 
> But I wonder if he could still go in a match like this, unless you don't have him take many bumps.


He’s still in good shape. 6 wrestlers involved. Plenty of time to rest and have a few good moments in the match.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> I don’t think the Joker is Hangman. I also don’t think it’s someone like Bray Wyatt. It’s definitely not someone who’s already on the roster. It would make zero sense.
> 
> It’s a ladder match. It’s in Philly: home of ECW. I’m gonna go with a bold prediction: RVD is the joker tonight.


As cool as that would be, I just can’t see it.

Like I wrote in my post a couple slots up, I really believe the joker will be going over tonight to get the title shot.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Only 4 matches announced yet or was already announced a 5th one?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

kazarn said:


> Any chance it could be Punk?


I hope not, there's no reason to do Punk vs Omega right now I'd wait on that until this time next year or something. I'd have Punk feud with a heel Moxley next, Moxley can take the loss.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Jade Cargill bout to take that L soon, hopefully she just gets screwed over by Nyla or something to protect her. Would love to see a Jade vs Jamie Hayter match leading up to it though despite how bad the match may turn out.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445841296522891268


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Is your thinking based off of anything you’ve read or just your gut feeling?


Just a gut feeling but hope I'm wrong.

Someone like Murphy would be as bad as rush for the joker.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> As cool as that would be, I just can’t see it.
> 
> Like I wrote in my post a couple slots up, I really believe the joker will be going over tonight to get the title shot.


It was never mentioned that the winner would face Omega at Full Gear. The match could take place next week and then Hangman returns to setup the match at Full Gear.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Elite vs. AEW Army to open with the entrances on YouTube before. Interesting they only have four matches announced but still plan to cut the opener's entrances. Something unexpected gonna happen tonight?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445857777855856643


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Elite vs. AEW Army to open with the entrances on YouTube before. Interesting they only have four matches announced but still plan to cut the opener's entrances. Something unexpected gonna happen tonight?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445857777855856643


Pretty sure they’re gonna add 1 match before show time. They’ve been doing this a lot lately.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I am so hyped for tonight! I just hope i can hang to the time of the show.


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

*Kenny Omega, the Young Bucks and Adam Cole vs. Bryan Danielson, the Jurassic Express and Christian Cage opening tonight’s Dynamite: *

“That’s the match I plan to open with, which I am going to do everything in my power to present without commercials,” Khan says. “And since the arrival of Bryan Danielson and Adam Cole, the lines have been drawn. It’s going to be special.”


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445773102374260743
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New belt(s). Either women's tag, midcard or men's trios.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Robert Macie said:


> _Yes, being undefeated.
> 
> Who cares if Baron Corbin is on TV
> 
> Question for you, Who exactly has Baron Corbin been in a feud with and got a push?_


So, Colton Gunn is more pushed than Ricky Starks?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Whoever the joker is has to be a big name. Here’s my thinking. Every pairing in this match is already in a program with one another with more story to tell.
> 
> Mox/Archer
> 
> ...


I don't know. The commentary has been bringing up how Mox was cheated out of the AEW title a lot lately. This is likely a title match on an episode of Dynamite, so I can see them running back Mox vs Omega, with Omega beating him clean.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I could see Deeb winning by heel tactics and her and Shida enter a feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If the 8 man opens, then the Ladder match main events maybe?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fightful saying one of the announcements tonight may be the TBS Women's Title. 

Two titles for a division with about five good workers. I dunno.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Fightful saying one of the announcements tonight may be the TBS Women's Title.
> 
> Two titles for a division with about five good workers. I dunno.


AEW's insistence on naming belts after a TV network is working me into a shoot as a belt mark. Not only are the names stupid but Turner won't let them alter the logos in any way. It'll be full of wasted space like the TNT one.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Fightful saying one of the announcements tonight may be the TBS Women's Title.
> 
> Two titles for a division with about five good workers. I dunno.


Yeah I don't think that's the right move to make either, but I'd say they still have a decent split and more than 5 good workers. The top talents in the division can compete for the top title and the rest for the TBS title. They'd be fine if you split it this way. Still un-necessary though.

*AEW Womens Title:*
Britt Baker
Thunder Rosa
Serena Deeb
Statlander
Riho
Jamie Hayter
Hikaru Shida
Tay Conti

*TBS Womens Title:*
Leyla Hirsch
Ruby Soho 
Red Velvet
Jade Cargill
Diamante
Anna Jay
Nyla Rose 
Bunny


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m fine with the midcard Women’s title as long as we don’t start getting two women’s matches on Dynamite.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I’m fine with the midcard Women’s title as long as we don’t start getting two women’s matches on Dynamite.


It will basically be used like the NWA title was and that was good. If it ends up with an open challenge like the TNT title then all the better. Give me women from other promotions coming in. I also realize that I may be in the minority on this one.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> It will basically be used like the NWA title was and that was good. If it ends up with an open challenge like the TNT title then all the better. Give me women from other promotions coming in. I also realize that I may be in the minority on this one.


Yeah If they use it like the NWA women’s title then I don’t think it’d be that bad, you’re right about that. I just worry about them overdiluting the product with gold because the Trios titles are coming too.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Yeah If they use it like the NWA women’s title then I don’t think it’d be that bad, you’re right about that. I just worry about them overdiluting the product with gold because the Trios titles are coming too.


I agree that I don't want too many titles either. No more after the TBS and trios.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Darby vs Comoroto added


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Still thinking a midcard tag title is the best move. 2nd women's title won't matter if it's hidden on Dark. The women need real stories


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like they added one more. Punk segment also announced. It's time for Punk to get down to business and enter his first big feud now. The Anniversary show would be the night to pull the trigger on something.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445875748653436930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445866540608507907


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Looks like they added one more. Punk segment also announced. It's time for Punk to get down to business and enter his first big feud now. The Anniversary show would be the night to pull the trigger on something.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445875748653436930
> ...


Wait. Wasn’t he suppose to start a feud with Starks?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Wait. Wasn’t he suppose to start a feud with Starks?


No it seems like Starks is still feuding with Cage now that he called him out on Rampage. Hobbs was just one of the first guys that Punk mentioned he wanted to work with. 

I think they should turn Moxley heel and go with Punk vs Moxley. Too many main event babyfaces right now. I'd also settle for Punk vs Black but I think Moxley can take the loss, Black needs to stay undefeated for a while longer.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crowbar (w/ Blue Meanie) vs. Joey Janela taped for Elevation before the show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445892781487108097


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Crowbar?! That's random as hell but Devon Storm ruled. Even on the dirt worst shows he'd destroy himself to put on a good match. See him vs Sabu in WWA and him vs Vampiro in late 2000. Also was the King of Worldwide in 2000 lul

Cool NIN theme too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@GNKenny Yeah, I love it when remnants of the late 90s/early 2000s appear out of nowhere for these special appearances. I wonder if we'll see any ECW alumni (other than Meanie) tonight...

2/3 of Primal Fear, who have been working ROH this year, faced PnP on Elevation too.

Plus, Ruby Soho vs. Emi Sakura, which is a pretty big match for Elevation.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__





Loading…






twitter.com


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Adam Cole over like crazy in Philly too!

More cheers than boos for Kenny.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445901769456840706


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

No intros?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm mostly looking forward to Shida vs Serena. That should be a wrestling clinic.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mainboy said:


> No intros?


They showed them on social media before the show. They went over 5 minutes 😆


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it me or is the aew vibe off with aew lately


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hot crowd!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*God dammit, an elite clusterfuck to start things off.*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Danielson next to Luchasaurus just reminds me of Team Hell No


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Is it me or is the aew vibe off with aew lately


What you mean? Crowd has been pretty loud last few weeks


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Feel like the way Tony is booking everyone lately is making them look weak


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

a chaos match to start the show
nice


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Feel like the way Tony is booking everyone lately is making them look weak


How is that?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> What you mean? Crowd has been pretty loud last few weeks


I'm not talking about the crowd. Hell people are loud at our local promotion to. It's exciting to go but the product itself im talking about


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

can someone teach this big green jackass how to throw a punch?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No Hawaiian Shirt Guy or Faith No More Guy at ringside 😕


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been a really fun match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> How is that?


All these guys mixed together is meaningless


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I'm not talking about the crowd. Hell people are loud at our local promotion to. It's exciting to go but the product itself im talking about


Oh nah feels the same to me at least. But we all catch different shit


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> All these guys mixed together is meaningless


No, it is nice


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Thank you Nick for taking out that dweeb Stunt


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why do they put Bryan in with a comedy act and a bunch of other goofs?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol at what the business has become.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy shit chants for.a double kiss lol alrighty then of it's over it's over lol


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

This match ain't doing it...


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> All these guys mixed together is meaningless


No it isn't


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

JR burying the fuck out of everything. Lol.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> JR burying the fuck out of everything. Lol.


I don't blame him lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* Everything involving the elite is trash.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Why do they put Bryan in with a comedy act and a bunch of other goofs?


I mean Bryan got big over being a good doing the No Chants then with Team Hell No. Hell even his last heel run was kinda goofy with the eco friendly world title


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> JR burying the fuck out of everything. Lol.


*As he should. This shit sucks.*


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Looks like they added one more. Punk segment also announced. It's time for Punk to get down to business and enter his first big feud now. The Anniversary show would be the night to pull the trigger on something.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445875748653436930
> ...


The Punk hype has kinda died. He will come out and re-hash the same promo that's he's been saying and team taz will interfere


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I mean Bryan got big over being a good doing the No Chants then with Team Hell No. Hell even his last heel run was kinda goofy with the eco friendly world title


Team Hell No could at least wrestle. Eco friendly world title run didnt have Bryan running around making goofy faces and acting like steve urkel


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Danielson and Omega have incredible chemistry.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Omega really needs to get away from the elite and stop acting like a cornball


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

again with loosely using the term BURIED


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Adam Cole went from face of a brand to the third Young Buck.*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *As he should. This shit sucks.*


Says the guy who loves a Mandy match


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Adam Cole went from face of a brand to the third Young Buck.*


And yet, he is more over than ever


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> Says the guy who loves a Mandy match


mandy has never had a worse match than this.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been awesome.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Says the guy who loves a Mandy match


Mandy is sexy and can wrestle


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> mandy has never had a worse match than this.


Yeah you are a troll


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> mandy has never had a worse match than this.


Oh shut up dude.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> This has been awesome.


The term "awesome" is overused in this instance. What's exactly awesome about it?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The crowd heat is insane.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Omega really needs to get away from the elite and stop acting like a cornball


I've been saying that since his New Japan days.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Oh shut up dude.


The match sucks.

and if you like it, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yeah you are a troll


You don't enjoy watching Mandy? She's freaking sexy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jungle Boy missed that hard


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They don't know how to work, so they just spam spots and dives. Absolutely no structure to this match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this match is just completely off the rails... O_O


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> The match sucks.
> 
> and if you like it, you should be ashamed of yourself.


Ban this clown please.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Way to go fans, cheer a cornball heel...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Ban this clown please.


cry


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao make it stop


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

4 vanilla midgets combined couldn't lift one 240lbs guy. Lmao


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

"this is awesome" chants the crowd


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> They don't know how to work, so they just spam spots and dives. Absolutely no structure to this match


Agreed, this match is not awesome. It's a bunch of dive spams and kick spams


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Idiots cheering for the heels. Don't blame them when they dont even act like ones


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're unusually botchy tonight. Might be a little too amped to deliver


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As awesome as the snap dragon suplex is, it's nice to see the tiger suplex get some overdue love, too.

And for the love of God, can Luchasaurus finally get a steady yet respectable singles push like Jungle Boy has? Like, don't kneecap JB's push to compensate, but rather have them on equal footing as friends with a mild rivalry.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So needlessly long.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Agreed, this match is not awesome. It's a bunch of dive spams and kick spams



Entire match means nothing. It devalues everyone


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Superkick party! AEW got the best draft pick when they got Adam Cole bay bay!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh my I think Luchasaurus might have sandbagged them


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

This feels like a WWE match


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What an absolute train wreck. Embarrassing to watch.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome, they're using Packing Heat as a theme.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

See you in the next Botchamania, Super Elite.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Elite are so cringe...Way to bury Jungle Boy


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They need agents with some balls.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Outside the botch, wan an awesome match


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> Outside the botch,


Which one of the 46 are you referencing?


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Outside the botch, wan an awesome match


Drugs are bad


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The opener was okay. A movefest 8-man tag, but solid enough.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> Outside the botch, wan an awesome match


Whats awesome about it? None of it means anything and Jungleboy gets bitched again for some reason.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Drugs are bad


The ones that you take daily?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> They're unusually botchy tonight. Might be a little too amped to deliver


It's always like this in this pointless group matches with mix match of people


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Time for a re-hashed Punk promo! He will come out all smiley, then say he's gonna take on Team Taz and they'll interrupt


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun high octane match. Good way to start the show off hot. What happened to Christian?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I see the losers here are out full force tonight. Glad to see you’ve got nothing better to do than bitch and moan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love JR burying the lack of order in these shitty tag matches.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That match wasn't bad, but it was definitely excessive. I'm not even sure Jungle Boy was the legal man so much stuff was going on. Also has anybody beat The Elite in this feud? Because it's seems very one sided.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

The fuck was that spot where Adam Cole threw Daniel Bryan to break up the pinfall, even though Adam's team was the team that would've won if the pinfall counted to 3??


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is the anniversary show? Looks like a snore outside of the shida deeb match and the ladder match.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Hm. Idk if they genuinely thought that protected Jungle Boy or they used the ol' Kevin Nash persuasion to convince him that didn't make him look terrible lol. Props the Super Kliq for that mastery work. Big Sexy would be proud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> That was a fun high octane match. Good way to start the show off hot. What happened to Christian?


*Indytaker Tombstone outside of the ring. It looked really shitty.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Is it me, or is this the first time I've seen Luchasaurus wrestle his size??


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> I see the losers here are out full force tonight. Glad to see you’ve got nothing better to do than bitch and moan.


They have to avenge the fact that their loved NXT 2.0 is being a failure.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445907635509805060


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> I see the losers here are out full force tonight. Glad to see you’ve got nothing better to do than bitch and moan.



Their own head commentator did nothing but bitch and moan about how bad it was. Be mad at him, not people in here.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> I see the losers here are out full force tonight. Glad to see you’ve got nothing better to do than bitch and moan.


I'm here for the wrestling

unfortunately the wrestling program was taken over by some shitty gymnastic class drop outs. 

Thankfully a real talent is coming out to speak and get the program back on track.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I would've put Shida vs Deeb in the spot without a PiP. A car crash like the 8-man could've done with a break TBH LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> It's always like this in this pointless group matches with mix match of people


Yeah but they usually aren't as bad as the Jungle Boy botch hurricarana or the 4 way powerbomb


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox needs to talk to Dr Shelby.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Indytaker Tombstone outside of the ring. It looked really shitty.*


Young F*ck #2 couldn’t go the distance,


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Here comes mr. bland


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The match suited the environment, no real point to it other than to show off some athleticism and excite the crowd and it achieved that.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I’m sick of cm punk promos. Sad to say it, this shits stale do something different tonight please.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Honest question, has everyone else lost interest in Punk? This happy, smiley Punk is boring


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Huge reaction for Punk. Nice.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> They have to avenge the fact that their loved NXT 2.0 is being a failure.


I'm an aew veteran lol I can bitch all I want


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> They don't know how to work, so they just spam spots and dives. Absolutely no structure to this match


They can all work. It's just they do all the spots for some kind of self gratification as their fanbase loves it (live). Throw in a bit of stealing the show ego trip and lack of confidence in staying over whilst doing more normal stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Indytaker Tombstone outside of the ring. It looked really shitty.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Indytaker Tombstone outside of the ring. It looked really shitty.*


Couldn't have looked worse that assisted sit out powerbomb. Lol

Punk Fears Hook. 👀


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Rise said:


> I’m sick of cm punk promos. Sad to say it, this shits stale do something different tonight please.


Me too, Bryan feels like the bigger star


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They need agents with some balls.


Guys like Omega and the Bucks think they know better than Arn Anderson because Dave Meltzer gives their match high ratings. They're delusional and arrogant.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445907635509805060


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> I see the losers here are out full force tonight. Glad to see you’ve got nothing better to do than bitch and moan.


To be fair, that match was spotty enough to deserve the Botchamania treatment. It was a fun, near-demolition derby type of match, but it was all filler and no killer, so to speak.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rise said:


> I’m sick of cm punk promos. Sad to say it, this shits stale do something different tonight please.


He needs someone to work off when he isn't heel. Him just talking to the crowd gets repetitive.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Couldn't have looked worse that assisted sit out powerbomb. Lol
> 
> Punk Fears Hook. 👀


*Look at the post right above yours 😆*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> I'm an aew veteran lol I can bitch all I want


I wasn't even talking about you


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How are people into this? Same boring promos every week. This dude needs a drink,oh wait


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk bragging about his wealth. Kind of a heel promo?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> I wasn't even talking about you


I know, just being silly


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Someone interrupt him please.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This is weiiiiird.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Lol saying his 3 month old is weird was funny


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk vs Garcia on Rampage, fuck yeah.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

CM Punk's beard is really gray this week. Multiple threads incoming


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

What a letdown punk has been , thank God for Bryan Danielson and Cole 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They have absolutely no idea what to do with Punk, lmao.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All that to announce a Rampage match against a jobber.





.....ok


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk and Garcia should be amazing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Old man Punk is out giving his love fest speech. Punk is working with the young talent. Im down with that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

cm punk has small feet


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shit I want some free kicks too


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Unpopular Opinion: The Punk signing has thus far been a dud.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Arn is losing it 😂😂😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Punk vs Garcia should be a great match


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

_hits blunt_ OC really is like a millennial update of Raven that appeals to Gen Z if you think about it.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

That opening match was a complete mess. Tombstone on the outside looked terrible. The Elite were allowed to be 4 on 1 for the final several minutes of the match by the referee. There was a terrible botch. Everything looked way too choreographed, didn't feel like a fight at all. Just a crappy match that Meltzer will probably give 4 stars instead of the 1 star it deserves. Talented dudes, but come on now. A little psychology couldn't hurt.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk/Garcia gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Loving the return of 1986 Arn


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Arn stays up all night speaking in tongues while cleaning his guns.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Does anyone care about this Cody stuff ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Arn.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Does anyone care about this Cody stuff ?


Does anyone care about you crying about everything?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> Old man Punk is out giving his love fest speech. Punk is working with the young talent. Im down with that.


This version of Punk sucks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Does anyone care about this Cody stuff ?


Yes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Arn literally slapped some sense into Cody. Lol


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

What we know now: Cody is always wearing his fancy crap wear even in private. Good to know!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Does anyone care about this Cody stuff ?



Arns stealing the spot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> They have absolutely no idea what to do with Punk, lmao.


Yeah thats been fairly obvious since the Darby feud ended, he's just been coming out for commentary, cutting happy promos, and just been hanging around. I don't get why out of this huge roster they can't find someone to put him in a feud with.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> This version of Punk sucks


Did you already stopped crying since the episode begun?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Does anyone care about this Cody stuff ?


Cory can gtfo but Arn is entertaining.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* Why is Cody wearing a damn three piece suit at midnight inside of his own house?!*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Arn Anderson is funny AF


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats been fairly obvious since the Darby feud ended, he's just been coming out for commentary, cutting happy promos, and just been hanging around. I don't get why out of this huge roster they can't find someone to put him in a feud with.


Just a matter of time. No need to rush things.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Im looking forward when Punk turns. This is going to be great!


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats been fairly obvious since the Darby feud ended, he's just been coming out for commentary, cutting happy promos, and just been hanging around. I don't get why out of this huge roster they can't find someone to put him in a feud with.


Apparently the team taz stuff is already over too, they've ruined Punk. Sad to say it, but he was better booked in the WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Future star getting his work experience done.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445910667492569092


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> Cory can gtfo but Arn is entertaining.


I like Arn, but Cody is annoying


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This Little Caesars calzone thing is an affront to God


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't get wrestling fans...
Don't judge somebody's run after like 4 weeks.. look back at it when Punk's contract is done and then judge how it was.

It's common knowledge that when he turns heel/gets serious we're going to get the best out of him and it'll be a joy and nostalgic to watch. Let him have his fun and fall in love with the business again. Don't blow the load too soon.

You really think we're gonna get 1-3 years of this? (Has the length got out yet? I know he didn't want to say during the press conference)


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> I like Arn, but Cody is annoying


In 26 minutes you don't nothing but piss and moan turn the show off how stupid are you to keep watching something you clearly can do nothing but bitch about


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lets GO BOBBY


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

You know, if you asked me whether Arn Anderson lit fires on people's lawns, I wouldn't think he'd be doing it to a white guy.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

If WWE botched CM Punk's return like this we would never hear the end of it. I really don't understand what is going on. He comes out and cuts pointless promo's that don't really make any sense. Then at the very end of the promo he calls out some young guy. This time he calls out basically a nobody. I'm sorry, but I didn't wait this long for Punk to return to watch him cut pointless promos, be on commentary and fight Hobbs and Garcia. I'm sure they'll get it right eventually but this return is terrible so far


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

The XL 2 said:


> They have absolutely no idea what to do with Punk, lmao.


So damn cringe every time he comes out and then it ends with him calling out another jobber lmao classic


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bobby Fish.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

MrMeeseeks said:


> In 26 minutes you don't nothing but piss and moan turn the show off how stupid are you to keep watching something you clearly can do nothing but bitch about


I enjoy some aspects, but it's been a rough start


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we get a mini Undisputed Era reunion backstage segment...


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

P Thriller said:


> If WWE botched CM Punk's return like this we would never hear the end of it. I really don't understand what is going on. He comes out and cuts pointless promo's that don't really make any sense. Then at the very end of the promo he calls out some young guy. This time he calls out basically a nobody. I'm sorry, but I didn't wait this long for Punk to return to watch him cut pointless promos, be on commentary and fight Hobbs and Garcia. I'm sure they'll get it right eventually but this return is terrible so far


lol.. sorry but no.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> I enjoy some aspects, but it's been a rough start


You've done nothing but piss and moan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> I don't get wrestling fans...
> Don't judge somebody's run after like 4 weeks.. look back at it when Punk's contract is done and then judge how it was.
> 
> It's common knowledge that when he turns heel/gets serious we're going to get the best out of him and it'll be a joy and nostalgic to watch. Let him have his fun and fall in love with the business again. Don't blow the load too soon.
> ...


You're not wrong, but that doesn't make the current state of the run good. Of course it can turn around, but until it does it's fair to call it meh.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> Bobby Fish.


Cole's buddy... 😴😴😴😴


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Can we get a mini Undisputed Era reunion backstage segment...


I think Cole teased something on Twitter


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

All that time spent next to Cole in NXT and the crowd seeming aren't into Bobby Fish at all


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Whoanma said:


> Bobby Fish.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, the sin of every wrestler in AEW is not joining WWE. I understand WWE fanboys crying, so please Vince, buyout AEW!!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Fuego for Mexico. Please go away  i know he is a good friend of sammy and yeah his skills are ok.. but fuego should be shown as the next victim of miro and then go away. 

sammy is one of his kind tho. i love that dude!


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

To think where Sammy started in Aew to now its 2 different people


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

The crowd chanting "holy shit" at the Young Bucks kiss spot and the "this is awesome" chants during the match were so fucking cringy. Combine that with the goofy expressions of Omega and Bucks...
Cringe to the max!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Undisputed Era guys in AEW now! Hopefully Kyle O'Reily gets released soon so he can join the partyyyy too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sammy needs to hold the TNT title for a long time, i'd give him a good 7 to 8 month reign.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Shit I'd rather see Crowbar than Bobby Fish. He was the worst member of UE and ReDRragon. Chris Bey and Ace Austin were right there!


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> All that time spent next to Cole in NXT and the crowd seeming aren't into Bobby Fish at all


Don't blame them, he's boring


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fish just ain't it in 2021 as a singles guy. He's the definition of a tag team specialist.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Millennial wrestling fans and their craving for instant gratification. 🙄

Nothing is allowed to play out, storylines must end after a month, a wrestler losing = buried, and any match not involving two big stars is a waste of time. 1997 Sting would've been boring after three weeks in the rafters.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Undisputed Era guys in AEW now! Hopefully Kyle O'Reily gets released soon.


my god please no! i dont even wanna see ciampa and gargano in aew.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah…Bobby Fish can go back home.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah…Bobby Fish can go back home.


catch and release?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> * Why is Cody wearing a damn three piece suit at midnight inside of his own house?!*


TBF, Out of everybody in AEW, Cody is the only one I can see believably doing that.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah…Bobby Fish can go back home.


not enough flips or botches for mr316


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Millennial wrestling fans and their craving for instant gratification. [emoji849]
> 
> Nothing is allowed to play out, storylines must end after a month, a wrestler losing = buried, and any match not involving two big stars is a waste of time.


Or maybe Punk ain't really doing anything interesting yet [emoji2379].


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

burtchensen said:


> my god please no! i dont even wanna see ciampa and gargano in aew.


They are gonna need somewhere to go when Vince screws them though, and coming over here would be of best interest since this is All Elite Wrestling!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The video packages and hype videos in this company are so good. Then you get stuff like The Elite spamming moves and dives whilst their referee avoids the rules and their opponents play ball. Followed by a slower match that feels more like a fight. Just a general lack of consistency due to the EVPs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

burtchensen said:


> my god please no! i dont even wanna see ciampa and gargano in aew.


I'd take em as a tag team


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> You're not wrong, but that doesn't make the current state of the run good. Of course it can turn around, but until it does it's fair to call it meh.


Yeah, I get you. I think oversaturating him in the main event would equally make people bored. Not to mention whilst he has had two good matches, pushing him as the main guy would likely expose his ring rust and weaknesses. 

Seven years is a looooong time to be gone and try be the guy people once knew. Let him work the young guys, get back to his former standard, let him have his love fest after despising the business and being mentally broken and then pull the trigger at the right moment. It'll be huge!

It is really great to see his passion back and watch him fall back in love with wrestling. I know that's corny as hell, but I think it's great to see the difference between the last year of his WWE run, to now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445912245267992579


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Millennial wrestling fans and their craving for instant gratification. 🙄
> 
> Nothing is allowed to play out, storylines must end after a month, a wrestler losing = buried, and any match not involving two big stars is a waste of time. 1997 Sting would've been boring after three weeks in the rafters.


lol Punk has just been hanging around doing nothing for ages, he's not building mystique and anticipation like Sting was, he's just hanging around being happy and occasionally wrestling someone. He's one of the biggest wrestling stars in the world and he's not got anything going on cause the booker has no clue what to do with him.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Or maybe Punk ain't really doing anything interesting yet [emoji2379].


Exactly. I enjoy AEW more than the alternatives, but my God AEW fans give the company way too much credit sometimes. Sometimes there is no master plan. Sometimes they do things that suck. It's ok to say it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bobby Fish's head is the same size as his torso


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Or maybe Punk ain't really doing anything interesting yet [emoji2379].


'Nothing is allowed to play out'

Punk's starting by doing exactly what he said he wanted to - working with the young guys.

And listen to the fans, the ones that buy tickets. Just like that opener, did the fans sound entertained or appalled like some on here?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> Yeah, I get you. I think oversaturating him in the main event would equally make people bored. Not to mention whilst he has had two good matches, pushing him as the main guy would likely expose his ring rust and weaknesses.
> 
> Seven years is a looooong time to be gone and try be the guy people once knew. Let him work the young guys, get back to his former standard, let him have his love fest after despising the business and being mentally broken and then pull the trigger at the right moment. It'll be huge!
> 
> It is really great to see his passion back and watch him fall back in love with wrestling. I know that's corny as hell, but I think it's great to see the difference between the last year of his WWE run, to now.


You don't have to make him the main event guy. Just stick him in an actual story. Yapping on about being happy and randomly wrestling low carders isn't interesting at least for me.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boring Fish.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Honest question, has everyone else lost interest in Punk? This happy, smiley Punk is boring


Nah, I'm still really invested in him. His feel-good face run honestly feels fitting at the moment due to how long he's been away and that he's still easing back into the swing of things. I'm confident that, sooner than later, he'll switch gears and show his edgier side, whether as a face or as a heel.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> TBF, Out of everybody in AEW, Cody is the only one I can see believably doing that.



The guy probably sleeps in a suit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bobby Fish ant gonna retire until he gets a career ending injury is he? this dude stayed injured in NXT, he constantly just disappeared off tv for months cause everytime he moves he tears something. He's old and his body is barely hanging on, TK better not sign him.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Can Sammy squash this cornball already?


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Bobby Fish ant gonna retire until he gets a career ending injury is he? this dude stayed injured in NXT, he constantly just disappeared off tv for months cause everytime he moves he tears something. He's old and his body is barely hanging on, TK better not sign him.


How old is he?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Holy shit. I don't watch NXT so I'm not too familiar with Fish but I just read he's 44?!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> How old is he?


44


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fish sold that finisher like death!


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Good stuff, happy Sammy put the cornball to pasture


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Dan Lambert sucks.

Sign Paige and call it a day.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Paige go back to making some pictures please.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Paige VanZant is so hot though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Dan Lambert go to every wrestling company doing this same storyline? he did this same shit in TNA, MLW etc.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

P Thriller said:


> Exactly. I enjoy AEW more than the alternatives, but my God AEW fans give the company way too much credit sometimes. Sometimes there is no master plan. Sometimes they do things that suck. It's ok to say it


I've been an aew fan before it even launched. I'm seriously feeling it's vibe is off


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Where's the inner circle ?


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> 44


Dang


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> You don't have to make him the main event guy. Just stick him in an actual story. Yapping on about being happy and randomly wrestling low carders isn't interesting at least for me.



That's AEW for you. Everything is long term which is pros and cons.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Fuego sucks  sorry...


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Millennial wrestling fans and their craving for instant gratification. 🙄
> 
> Nothing is allowed to play out, storylines must end after a month, a wrestler losing = buried, and any match not involving two big stars is a waste of time. 1997 Sting would've been boring after three weeks in the rafters.


I disagree. It's not the same thing. Sting was already involved in a super compelling storyline before going to the rafters. He'd just come off Luger not having his back and walking out. Then he comes back as this dark character and teams up with Savage only for him to betray him as well. Then he pretended to join the nWo for a while yadda yadda

There was constant motion in his storyline.

All Punk's done is talk about being happy to be back and stuff. Time to kick it into first gear and get him a real feud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol took Jericho and Hager long enough


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously continuing to play Jericho's theme as he's fighting just so fans can sing it?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I'd take em as a tag team


Agreed. Fish and O'Reily vs Young Bucks with Adam Cole on commentary!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are they fucking doing this to play the whole fucking song? SO FUCKING LAME LOL


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

So Jericho and Hager wait until Sammy gets the crap beat out of him ? Lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sammy's really gotta get away from all of this.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

And just like that real fignters looking like pussies lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL he down downed JDS. Glass jaw in pro-wrestling too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Santos really made Jericho work to have him sell.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao at 50 year old Jericho punching Junior Dos Santos out of the ring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> Exactly. I enjoy AEW more than the alternatives, but my God AEW fans give the company way too much credit sometimes. Sometimes there is no master plan. Sometimes they do things that suck. It's ok to say it


Right like it's okay to admit he's aimless



3venflow said:


> 'Nothing is allowed to play out'
> 
> Punk's starting by doing exactly what he said he wanted to - working with the young guys.
> 
> And listen to the fans, the ones that buy tickets. Just like that opener, did the fans sound entertained or appalled like some on here?


Nothing's playing out. Miro with Kip was dumb, but that was an actual story. Randomly wrestling low carders is randomly wrestling low carders. 

As far as fans, fans cheer Alexa Bliss and the doll, many here wouldn't say that's great. It's okay to admit that he's not doing much but cutting the same promo and randomly wrestling folk. Just get him into a real story.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Bit slow there Jericho, busy at catering? Geezes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd have definitely booked it so Jericho hit the codebreaker on JDS instead of beating him with punches LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously continuing to play Jericho's theme as he's fighting just so fans can sing it?


Glad i wasnt the only one who noticed. Yep. Fucking lame and hilarious having the whole song play while the fighting is going on LOL


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

lmaooo this segment


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Santos really made Jericho work to have him sell.


To be fair if Jericho caught him clean on the jaw he would have gone to sleep


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Paige VanZant is awesome.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fans singing Jericho's theme is more annoying than the fucking What chant.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Inner city ?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That's a real reaction, not the fake shit the rest of the roster gets.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I can watch two hours of Paige Vanzant. Put her eveyrwhere!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Glad i wasnt the only one who noticed. Yep. Fucking lame and hilarious having the whole song play while the fighting is going on LOL



Everything feels forced in aew lately


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Paige VanZant is awesome.


Agree and she's also very hot


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

This MMA shit ain't it. Impact did it better and it worked better because it involved Lashley as Lambert's guy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I always knew Jericho can beat JDS in a fight.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Alex6691 said:


> Yeah, I can watch two hours of Paige Vanzant. Put her eveyrwhere!


I could watch 2 hours of her, Tay Conti and Mandy Rose


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Lambert gets HEAT.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The mic jobbed LOL


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is Jorge Mazvidal going to be a pro wrestler? because that would be freaking sweet


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Paige VanZant involved in this when theres no female for her to go against?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paige VanZant is a vibe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does that guy remind me of Ryan Reynolds from the Acclaimed LOL


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

The Acclaimed!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Paige VanZant is awesome.


Right? I hope she gets out of bareknuckle boxing and comes to AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

GNKenny said:


> I disagree. It's not the same thing. Sting was already involved in a super compelling storyline before going to the rafters.


He didn't wrestle forever but fans back then were used to slower burn angles. The point I was making is this generation of WWE-programmed fans would be calling Sting boring after x amount of weeks. A year-long storyline with the main guy not wrestling would have some of the guys on this board bitching week after week. Luckily, most AEW fans are now conditioned to see a bigger picture, not just this week.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Paige VanZant involved in this when theres no female for her to go against?


Who cares? She's hot


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Seems AEW is, in fact, focusing certain people on Rampage. Which is a good idea.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Omg big announcement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Is Jorge Mazvidal going to be a pro wrestler? because that would be freaking sweet


Nah he's still under contract. Him doing the knee a couple times is the most Dana would let him do


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

VanZant is making stupid money on her onlyfans.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Omg big announcement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just hope it wont be the second women´s title.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

Dan Lambert is the best thing in AEW!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Boring Fish.


It's almost as if having a mouthguard with shark teeth isn't an actual substitute for a good gimmick.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Who cares? She's hot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Who cares? She's hot


So was Nikki Bella, Eva Marie and plenty others but fans shit on them and wanted them off tv. I can look at plenty of hot women online, its not like i need to see them on wrestling if they don't offer anything besides just being hot unless they're having bikini contests or bra and panties matches, Paige is just coming out covered up and standing around trying to look tough.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

holy said:


> Dan Lambert is the best thing in AEW!


yes


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Please no women's tag team belt or trios


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Why couldn't it be the trios title? 🙄


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He didn't wrestle forever but fans back then were used to slower burn angles. The point I was making is this generation of WWE-programmed fans would be calling Sting boring after x amount of weeks. A year-long storyline with the main guy not wrestling would have some of the guys on this board bitching week after week. Luckily, most AEW fans are now conditioned to see a bigger picture, not just this week.


But the problem is right now you can't call this slow burn booking. As there is no story being told with Punk.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Do we really need a TBS championship? Sounds so stupid 🙄


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Boring Fish.


*Adam Cole's former sidekick got the local jobber treatment from the crowd.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow thats a fucking nice belt, holy shit!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They haven't got nearly enough good women wrestlers to deserve 2 titles in the division.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Meh... I hate both of the belt's names.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit that belt is better than the WWE championship lmfao!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445916937427595265


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

tbs title lookin good.

hope Abadon or Thunder Rosa takes it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Adam Cole's former sidekick got the local jobber treatment from the crowd.*


Well deservedly.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Aubrey is cringe lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WTF, it's the TNT title with TBS on it hahaha. REALLY?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445916992930828289


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh no...get rid of that blue and that belt is really nice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TBS championship and for the women. Its a nice looking belt!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It's bigger than the World Belt.... wtf lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PVZ is kinda a baddie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR totally is the opposite of Darby RN, looks kind of hilarious a good ol' country boy and emo boy LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is it just me or does that women's belt look like it says "Hos"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The TBS womens belt 🔥

Britt 2 belts coming soon maybe?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> It's bigger than the World Belt.... wtf lol


Yep! LOL


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

People saying it's a nice belt... it's the TNT title. It's the same fucking belt.

Weird, weird decision.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tnt and tbs is stupid. Should be one belt. This devalues the tnt belt right away. Tony has no clue what to do with belt concepts

Same design as tnt. Wtf is this company doing. It keeps doing more and more wwe shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Haven't we already been told this by Darby?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> I could watch 2 hours of her, Tay Conti and Mandy Rose


And where the hell is Anna Jay's invite?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Amazing looking championship


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good they're finally retelling Darby's background on TV


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I loathe the TNT/TBS designs and names as someone who cares about wrestling belts too much. Anyway I think it's fairly obvious this belt exists to keep Jade away from Baker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> But the problem is right now you can't call this slow burn booking. As there is no story being told with Punk.


*And it WAS boring to watch Sting get 10 straight interviews interrupted. I don't know why it's hard for some of the AEW diehards to admit the booking sucks sometimes.*


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

The fuck was such a "huge announcement" about that? Literally could've just announced it over Twitter.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was a fucking good promo.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> PVZ is kinda a baddie
> 
> View attachment 109908
> View attachment 109909
> View attachment 109911



THICC. 

Jessa Rhodes? If you know, you know.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Tnt and tbs is stupid. Should be one belt. This devalues the tnt belt right away. Tony has no clue what to do with belt concepts


How does a belt in the women's division "devalue" a title in the men's division?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Darby already talked about that on the beggining of AEW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Sting STILL hanging around with Darby? find something else for him to do already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> PVZ is kinda a baddie
> 
> View attachment 109908
> View attachment 109909
> View attachment 109911


That last one, is that her? Looks like bigger boobs LOL


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm confused...so is the TNT title going to still be a thing even though they aren't going to be on TNT anymore?

Either way...decent looking belt. I think it is a little early for a second title for the women considering that they haven't booked the division well enough. They only get like 10 minutes a show. Hopefully this will make them book it better.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> TBS championship and for the women. Its a nice looking belt!


Fucking stupid. Seriously 2 women's championship belts. Makes no logic sense. They hardly have enough going on for 1 belt


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> That last one, is that her? Looks like bigger boobs LOL


She got implants


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice character development for Allin.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, the TBS Title is AEW's answer to the Universal Title.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

No toys belt. nice.

allin needs mjf now!


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can we get the message to Sting to start wearing his long robe/coat again?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Darby already talked about that on the beggining of AEW.


Exactly, now they're just retelling it again as if we never heard it before.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

To me the entire branding for these belts are so stupid. So you have a guys belt called tnt and women called tbs and both same design. Seems like bad branding and pack of importance out of these concepts


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh God, the TBS Title is AEW's answer to the Universal Title.


Er, no. It's in the women's division.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't really know how I feel about a second women's championship, it seems weird to me to have two.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

shandcraig said:


> Fucking stupid. Seriously 2 women's championship belts. Makes no logic sense. They hardly have enough going on for 1 belt


They got 2 shows and 2 YouTube shows to get enough exposure for the belts. I trust Tony's judgment.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

P Thriller said:


> I'm confused...so is the TNT title going to still be a thing even though they aren't going to be on TNT anymore?
> 
> Either way...decent looking belt. I think it is a little early for a second title for the women considering that they haven't booked the division well enough. They only get like 10 minutes a show. Hopefully this will make them book it better.


Cody said it's not changing unfortunately


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

#2BeltsBritt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> But the problem is right now you can't call this slow burn booking. As there is no story being told with Punk.


How do you know it isn't the initial steps in a bigger storyline? Even if it isn't, not everything has to follow the same old tropes to be something. Punk is probably working his way back into top condition before working the meaty main event programs. Christian did similar after 7 years out. Punk is over as fuck, people can bitch on a message board but the fans are still going apeshit for him. Unlike a Goldberg, Punk's AEW deal is a long term thing, not a short stay.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


It looks really cool. I just hope the prestige of winning the belts doesn't get watered down by having too many.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *And it WAS boring to watch Sting get 10 straight interviews interrupted. I don't know why it's hard for some of the AEW diehards to admit the booking sucks sometimes.*


Exactly if before he debuted it leaked that the plan was for him to wrestle Darby then wander aimlessly giving happy promos and wrestling low carders folk would've called bull shit lol. Agree he doesn't have to in some title picture. But even Andrade loosely has a story going lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They probably made that TBS womens belt just so Brandi could win it.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

TBS championship looks better than the woman’s world championship LOL. 

This big guy should be in wwe. He would fit in better there apparently cause he gets no reaction here. Darby looks ridiculous pinching him. Take his knee out or something.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Rise said:


> The championship looks better than the woman’s world championship LOL.
> 
> This big guy should be in wwe. He would fit in better there apparently cause he gets no reaction here. Darby looks ridiculous pinching him. Take his knee out or something.


Comorato was in NXT and got let go


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Darby already talked about that on the beggining of AEW.


Yeah, but it's easy to miss as it was before TV. Refreshing folk and new fans isn't a bad thing. Not like they've ran it into the ground.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It looks really cool. I just hope the prestige of winning the belts doesn't get watered down by having too many.


Shit someone here said 'hos' title damn now i cant get that out of my head when i see this LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> PVZ is kinda a baddie
> 
> View attachment 109908
> View attachment 109909
> View attachment 109911


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It reminds me of the TV belts. These actually have been named after both stations, lol.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

P Thriller said:


> I'm confused...so is the TNT title going to still be a thing even though they aren't going to be on TNT anymore?
> 
> Either way...decent looking belt. I think it is a little early for a second title for the women considering that they haven't booked the division well enough. They only get like 10 minutes a show. Hopefully this will make them book it better.


Rampage is staying on TNT and it's only a matter of time until Tony tries to push Turner for that to be a live 2 hour show also.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

This show is ass


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Rise said:


> TBS championship looks better than the woman’s world championship LOL.
> 
> This big guy should be in wwe. He would fit in better there apparently cause he gets no reaction here. Darby looks ridiculous pinching him. Take his knee out or something.


They fired him last year


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So basically the whole match happened under commercial. Lol. Ok.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good lord that was the slowest ambush by QT i've ever seen, he gently turned Sting around and slowly hit a cutter.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sting no selling your shit QT


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

QT gets a lot of heat. He has to be doing something right.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why even have these jobbers on Dynamite, ffs, just keep them on Dark.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

How the fuck is Sting 62 and move like he's half that age?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Sting


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Nobody cares about the dark order


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Shit someone here said 'hos' title damn now i cant get that out of my head when i see this LOL


Yeah I’m never looking at that title and not seeing hos.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pair Anna with Jungleboy and get her away from this.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Alex6691 said:


> And where the hell is Anna Jay's invite?


Yes, her too


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Anna Jay hanging out with a bunch of goofy dorks? still makes no sense to me. This group is supposed to be a bunch of misfits society threw away, why is a super hot woman who everyone loves a member?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sting no selling everything is hilarious.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes MIRO? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Black?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

YES. Black and Dante Martin. Great fucking stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

QT has turned into a meme jobber. Hopefully he stays that way.

Holy shit, Malakai!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is Anna Jay hanging out with a bunch of goofy dorks? still makes no sense to me. This group is supposed to be a bunch of misfits society threw away, why is a super hot woman who everyone loves a member?


Tony is desperate to make people like dork order for some reason. Look at the history of the group. Constantly pairing with people that are over to get fake pops like hangman


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the lights going out and someone appearing is the most overused thing in AEW good lord. I remember Cody even used that for one of his many returns.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Could QT Marshall have delivered that diamond cutter any slower and w less impact


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Dante joining House of Black?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> How do you know it isn't the initial steps in a bigger storyline? Even if it isn't, not everything has to follow the same old tropes to be something. Punk is probably working his way back into top condition before working the meaty main event programs. Christian did similar after 7 years out. Punk is over as fuck, people can bitch on a message board but the fans are still going apeshit for him. Unlike a Goldberg, Punk's AEW deal is a long term thing, not a short stay.


Who said anything about it having to be a main event. It's simply pointing out give him a fucking story. What's so hard to grasp about that. Do you know how ridiculous you sound 

"How do you know wandering around aimlessly isn't the point" 

Like you bring up Goldberg, but even he has had fucking stories in his run and fans have cheered him in arenas, despite places like this (and myself) can't stand him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Could QT Marshall have delivered that diamond cutter any slower and w less impact


Yeah he hit that as if he was terrified Sting was gonna break like glass, he even turned him around very slowly and gently.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dante didn't sound half bad on the mic. He's got a strong voice.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Black is done tormenting Cody...it's just Arn being nuts lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Diet Shao Khan killing this muppet-looking geek definitely helped wash away the bad taste from that Darby squash match.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

This show has been cringemania


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm not saying he was great but Martin was way more comfortable on the mic than I expected. Not nearly as mushmouth as Jungle Boy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> QT has turned into a meme jobber. Hopefully he stays that way.
> 
> Holy shit, Malakai!


Nakazawa and QT are AEW's Akira Tazawa and R Truth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GNKenny said:


> I'm not saying he was great but Martin was way more comfortable on the mic than I expected. Not nearly as mushmouth as Jungle Boy.


Way more charisma than Jungle Boy on the mic. Easily.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Put that TBS title on Jade, expeditiously.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I see so much potential in Dante Martin. I see a lot more in him than someone like Daniel Garcia. Nothing against Garcia but Martin can become a big deal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can AEW just fire Brian Cage. He's boring as fuck.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Put that TBS title on Jade, expeditiously.*


Agree


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Can AEW just fire Brian Cage. He's boring as fuck.


Yeah nobody cares about Cage lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445902251407683587


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The FTW belt goes well with Halloween.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bad hair day for Hook lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCK YES, SIGN SKY BLUE'S HOT ASS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Bad hair day for Hook lol


Dude always looks like he just rolled outta bed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Put that TBS title on Jade, expeditiously.*


Lol that titles going on Brandi, i can almost guarantee it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All these chicks want a secondary belt?


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Brians Wife saved his career? 

nice! 

To be clear, i like brian cage.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously giving a trophy for a woman getting 50 wins?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match should be good. Lets see.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Was that what i tought in Jade Cargill? lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Shida is so beautiful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Actually, *this* is the original FTW Championship:










That grievance aside, can Cage squash this nerd already and finally move on to bigger and better things?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously giving a trophy for a woman getting 50 wins?


They gave for Jungle Boy too


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So they already have the award made so I guess Shida wins lol!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Boy, oh boy. Skye Blue’s 10 second promo was so bad. No vocal inflection, no attitude, no personality, no intensity, no energy or physical charisma.

& for the record, I’ve liked what I’ve seen from her up to this point.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shida just does it for me. Hot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously giving a trophy for a woman getting 50 wins?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously giving a trophy for a woman getting 50 wins?


Could be cool if Serena beats Shida and then smashes it over her head


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously giving a trophy for a woman getting 50 wins?


They gave an award for Jungle Boy doing the same too. 🤷🏾‍♂️


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mr316 said:


> Bad hair day for Hook lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Who said anything about it having to be a main event. It's simply pointing out give him a fucking story.


He's had a storyline - against Hobbs. Team Taz beefed with Punk, Hobbs put him through a table, Hook put him in a Dragon sleeper, Punk beat Hobbs. It'll win no awards but it's a storyline for a guy feeling his way back into form.



> Do you know how ridiculous you sound


Hopefully not as ridiculous as being a habitual contrarion. 😪



> fans have cheered him in arenas, despite places like this (and myself) can't stand him.


And Punk is still getting roof raising pops - bigger than anyone in WWE right now. So perhaps he isn't be in as mismanaged as the WF critics suggest?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> They gave an award for Jungle Boy doing the same too. 🤷🏾‍♂️


So stupid "heres a trophy for getting all these predetermined wins we booked for you".


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Ladder match last, The Joker must be winning whomever it is.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Er, no. It's in the women's division.


I know it's for the chicks. The belt itself though is an almost exact copy of the TNT Title belt, hence my earlier comment. :T


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

elo said:


> Ladder match last, The Joker must be winning whomever it is.....


RVD.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a funny ass transition into a commercial! 🤣


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why is JR burying Shida on commentary


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I may be getting old, is that some new hip hairstyle just having your hair sticking up everywhere looking like a mess?


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


he looks like EVERYONE in my hometown who thinks hes owning the planet..so he is the greatest heel for me. i hate it too!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

elo said:


> Ladder match last, The Joker must be winning whomever it is.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So stupid "heres a trophy for getting all these predetermined wins we booked for you".


Its still within their mindset of "wins and losses matter".


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> That was a funny ass transition into a commercial! 🤣


The ringtone sound hit perfectly as shida was being slammed to the mat.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Crazy how no dirt sheet has reported who the joker is. 



Wonder how that happens.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 109914


PLEASE! 2 year anniversary and how fitting it would be if the hangman getting the win..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He's had a storyline - against Hobbs. Team Taz beefed with Punk, Hobbs put him through a table, Hook put him in a Dragon sleeper, Punk beat Hobbs. It'll win no awards but it's a storyline for a guy feeling his way back into form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archer came in wanting to take Cody out. Sting came in to back Cody up against Team Taz. Cage came in as Taz's protege and to beat up Darby and challenge Moxley. Miro can in to be Kip's friends and muscle. Punks just isn't that and you know it. It's okay to say they could certainly be doing more with Punk. It doesn't mean he's dead, just means there's probably better use than this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shida is my Waifu.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

This show has been kind of average for an anniversary show. Hopefully the ladder match makes up for it


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hook going for the Edward look?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So you guys think Wyatt is the joker in the ladder match?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They’re not working well together.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR is worse than usual tonight.

This match is nice though and is 100x better than the diva shit we've been subjected to lately.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It sucks they don't get an overrun for Dynamite. Ladder match definitely deserves more time. But it should be a fun 20 minute sprint


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

scshaastin said:


> Hook going for the Edward look?
> 
> View attachment 109915


Lol at least Edward's hair had that emo goth kind of look, Hook's just looks messy as if he just rolled out of bed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sitout Dominator kinda dope


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you AEW cameraman.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Damn. Great ending.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Haha, Serena spoils the party. I love it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match. Serena rules.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

burtchensen said:


> PLEASE! 2 year anniversary and how fitting it would be if the hangman getting the win..


Damn i forgot about Hangman, that would be fucking sweet.

Great heel work by Serena


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol I guess Shida doesn't get that trophy 

Oh shit Deeb


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Could be cool if Serena beats Shida and then smashes it over her head


Lol holy shit you called it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oops. I think someone called this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR, she's been a heel LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*uhh....AJ Lee's wrestling return was just casually announced on Twitter.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445922463985008653*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The best women's worker in AEW finally has the edge she needs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch your back Darby, ALEX is near


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good match and well done heel turn. Shida and Deeb are talented.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Could be cool if Serena beats Shida and then smashes it over her head


lol called it perfectly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol that's a fair reaction from Deeb.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Deeb is great.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Serena won! Amazing!

I guess Shida will get the award anyway as she'll still get her 50th win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG Retribution debuts in AEW!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank god Darby took off the wife beater. PHEW!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

So is the pinnacle trying to pretend we don't know who they are lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh, wtf is the point of the masks? Lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> So is the pinnacle trying to pretend we don't know who they are lol


I mean whats the point of disguising yourself? plenty of groups have beat down guys in the back openly with no punishment for it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reminds me of Darby getting thrown down stairs the week before he lost to Miro. Darby will be banged up so MJF probably wins round one.

Four matches on Rampage?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Well damn, that was a very pleasant surprise. Could lead to a nice feud, too.



Geeee said:


> Could be cool if Serena beats Shida and then smashes it over her head


Fucking called it. Well done, fam.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was nice seeing Shida again. She looked to be the best ring shape she's ever been. If we know its the Pinnacle, then why are they wearing masks?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darby really should stay from backstage lol. Bad shit happens to him when he's backstage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Lio bigger than Marko Stunt?


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Lio Rush a "blockbuster" signing? LOL


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TNA Ninjas are All Elite


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh look. Lio Rush.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nah the masks were funny as shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hasn't Lio Rush like retired and came back to wrestling like 3 different times now? dude has a few times announced he's retiring from the business then a few months go by and he pops up wrestling again, i mean can the guy make up his mind? i'm surprised any company will sign him the way he casually quits the business and then decides to come back.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, exactly what AEW needed.

A second shitty agent character added to the show.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Pretty good card for Rampage this week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Surprising they haven't put Baker on the show considering it's an anniversary show and in Pennsylvania.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio needs to buy out Private Party from MHO limbo. They'd be a nice trio.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> OMG Retribution debuts in AEW!


Nah, that was Samoa Joe's ninjas!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Is Lio bigger than Marko Stunt?


Everybody is bigger than Marko Stunt.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Lio is an easy channel changer.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Is Lio bigger than Marko Stunt?


90% of the women's roster is bigger than Lil' Marko. :^)


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Pretty good card for Rampage this week.


Honestly the Rampage card looks better than tonight


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Dude AEW needs new writers because this shit is garbage


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

ohhh, what a rush!

no MJF promo for their 2nd anniversary?? shame on you, AEW! SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Hasn't Lio Rush like retired and came back to wrestling like 3 different times now? dude has a few times announced he's retiring from the business then a few months go by and he pops up wrestling again, i mean can the guy make up his mind? i'm surprised any company will sign him the way he casually quits the business and then decides to come back.


He's clearly paying homage to Terry Funk.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TheFiend666 said:


> Dude AEW needs new writers because this shit is garbage


No, that is the shows that you watch weekly.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

I am so ready for the new Halloween


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Rebel looking sexy as fuck in that tank top and tight jeans.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Surprising they haven't put Baker on the show considering it's an anniversary show and in Pennsylvania.


She would have gotten a lot of heat too because Philly hates Pittsburgh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait is the TBS title like the TV or US Title?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Surprising they haven't put Baker on the show considering it's an anniversary show and in Pennsylvania.


There she is,


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

My love Jamie, I've missed you.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

La Parka said:


> Yes, exactly what AEW needed.
> 
> A second shitty agent character added to the show.


Maybe we can send Matt back to tag with his brother for one last run and only have one agent character on the show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Orange Cassidy should be solo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PAC? Fuck yes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Jay White come to AEW already? thats probably the biggest name right now out there they could bring in.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> So wait is the TBS title like the TV or US Title?


like the TNT title but for women.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Baker and Hayter are sexy


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC walked under the ladder. Zero fucks given.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pac and OC...they had a great match early on in AEW.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That dripping blood pattern on Britt's jacket really reminds me of Scott Hall's Outsiders vest. Very nice touch if it was intentional.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Wonder if Bray Wyatt will be the joker?


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Okada/White or Ospreay for the Joker?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That dripping blood pattern on Britt's jacket really reminds me of Scott Hall's Outsiders vest. Very nice touch if it was intentional.


Nah she started going with the dripping blood design after her bloody match with Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One of these matches should have somebody win before everybody enters


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

It boggles my mind why neither Bryan or Punk are ever in the main event segments. Watching this match, one would never believe that Bryan and Punk are employed in this company...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade's stock has fallen hasn't it?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

No reaction for Andrade. He truly does fucking suck.

Del Rio II.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

dead silent wow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt said enjoy your consolation prize, bitches. Lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445927575411437570*


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I can’t help but laugh at Cassidy

EDIT: ANDRADE IS IN THE BUILDING


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Andrade's stock has fallen hasn't it?


He never had stock to begin with if we're being honest


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Andrade can just grab the chip but says fuck it i'll just lose


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

That was sick by Andrade!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

there goes Andrade's spine


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Bruh, OC is hilarious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> No reaction for Andrade. He truly does fucking suck.
> 
> Del Rio II.





Ockap said:


> dead silent wow


*It takes a lot of effort (or lack thereof) to get crickets from the AEW audience.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bit Bitterson said:


> I can’t help but laugh at Cassidy
> 
> EDIT: ANDRADE IS IN THE BUILDING


He's fun


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chavo dumped for Jose the Assistant. Ouch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can fans stop with the dumb delete chants already? he's not been that character in ages.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Trophies said:


> Everybody is bigger than Marko Stunt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That no hands hurricanrana was pretty damn sick. I've never see him do that one before.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feel like Hardy gets more TV time than anyone in AEW since he wrestles and manages. I hope the Hardy reunion happens in WWE. 😴


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It takes a lot of effort (or lack thereof) to get crickets from the AEW audience.*


Yeah literally everything is amazing to them, so if you get silence from them you truly do fucking suck.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Why are they taking a commercial break with 13 minutes left ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> Why are they taking a commercial break with 13 minutes left ?


That's not their fault gotta make money


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 109916


Give Negative a year or two and then he'll be bigger than Stunt!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lance Archer fucking dudes up in PIP


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking hell this is a long ass cancer commercial


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> That's not their fault gotta make money


You think Bray could be the joker ?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 109916


The dream match fans are anxiously waiting for.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Andrade is over only for flushing Charlottes toilet..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-ViNtAgE- said:


> You think Bray could be the joker ?


 could be would assume hangman tho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lance is basically Braun Strowman


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> The dream match fans are anxiously waiting for.


Despite his age, Brodie Jr's already overcome a lot of adversity. I bet he's tough enough to take Marko


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Lance is basically Braun Strowman


Lance turns face and heel more than Big Show


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

WOO! Ric Flair is crying because of his daughters choice. every day!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

burtchensen said:


> Andrade is over only for flushing Charlottes toilet..


they need to bring in ric flair lol

side note, they need to get rid of wild thing song


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Probably wasn't a good idea putting the ladder match on with barely any time, especially with the countdowns


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Honestly I kinda liked Moxley's old theme better than this current one.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL the one drunk dude literally threw himself in front of a punch to the face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who was Darby supposed to face???


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

So how do the wrestlers get their entry to a Casino Ladder Match? What if one of the first two people gets the chip before everyone else enters the match? Seems a bit bizarre, obviously you have to dispense belief but the match could essentially be over before the majority of the competitors including the Joker had a chance to be in the match?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Strowman debuts


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Andrade No Ingles-io comes out and the crowd goes mild, lel


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Honestly I kinda liked Moxley's old theme better than this current one.


That's because it was much, much better and a much, much better fit for him.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Who was Darby supposed to face???


MJF i think


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Called it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hangman RETURNS! bout damn time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

YESSSSS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Honestly I kinda liked Moxley's old theme better than this current one.


his theme is anythign but fitting him.. hate it while i love the song itself


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Was hoping for Bray, but Hangman is cool too


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

FUCK YEAH! COWBOY SHIT!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

FUCKING FINALLY THE COWBOY IS BACK.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fuck! Hangman is back!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adam Page is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've missed him so much!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Monster pop for Adam Page!


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Hangman is obviously winning this to face Kenny at Full Gear.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He’s back!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So surely Hangman is winning this right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

COWBOY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

COWBOY SHIT


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Monster pop for Adam Page!



He has always had one of the biggest consistent pops on the roster, no surprise


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

JR "Crowd is silent because they're stunned" lmfaooo wut


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs Omega multi-year arc needs its happy ending. Come on Hanger.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Andrade dead


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Holy shit!


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Rip Andrade


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus christ that looked like a dangerous fucking spot!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ref knox holding the ladder lmao


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

OMG!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

holy shit


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, that is the shows that you watch weekly.


This makes no sense since I watch AEW weekly wtf lmao


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Andrade then Hangman and Pac


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy fuck Batman. Some crazy bumps in this match.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

That pop for Page was nuts


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Amazing main event.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

That spot was insane!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Dead Eye was fucking INSANE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Those cheeky fuckers in the production truck actually added "Finally Showed Up To Work" as the header for Page's intro graphic.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

This is nuts


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

There went 10 years off of Andrade's lifespan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> That Dead Eye was fucking INSANE!


Fuck yeah it was, i'd have been scared as fuck to take that if i was Pac , easily could've broke his neck.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

HANGMAN OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox turning himself heel by thwarting Hangman.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

What the fucking awesome main event


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

YES YES YES!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moxley getting booed


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Hangman page getting his promised title reign is like Andy Dalton starting g for the chicago bears.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cowboy shit motherfuckers! Now go take that title off Omega.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good win no finish the story

Also what the fuck was that fall off from Moxley


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The way Mox fell lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

We’re in for a fucking classic at Full Gear. Omega vs Page. Take my money.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor PAC


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

The fall was.... something


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox could go heel by facing with Hangman. Good win for Hangman


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And just like that... WE'RE BACK ON TRACK TO OMEGA/PAGE!!!!!!


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

That pop for Hangman is insane, what a fantastic match, wish it had more time. Hangman should take the championship off of Omega at Full Gear.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Page so over he was getting Moxley booed, damn.

Really fun match, and Page/Omega is happening for the title! Hopefully no screwy stuff and Page just wins.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> The way Mox fell lmao


Random as.fuck lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Still over as fuck even after being off tv for that long


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Page/Omega at Full Gear!! #andnew


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


One of the craziest spots I've ever seen...Wow glad they're both okay


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I popped like an idiot for that win.🤠😭


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Good main event. Solid show overall. Nothing spectacular but a good weekly wrestling show for sure.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Page vs Omega will be incredible.


----------



## -ViNtAgE- (Oct 7, 2021)

Trophies said:


> The way Mox fell lmao


Think he got dizzy lol


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hangman is the best one to dethrone Omega's crown!!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Page was so over as a face there they that could have turned anybody heel if they felt like it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fitting for the two year anniversary to be capped off by one of the most popular OGs winning. You love to see it.

I fucking love how they have kept the Hangman/Kenny story going. Instead of hotshotting the title on to one of the new guys they seem to be going through with the plan to give Hangman his redemption. That's long-term booking I can appreciate.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Let's hope they don't fucking give him the belt with dork order attached to him


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

We’re getting the best PPV main event in AEW history by far with Page vs Omega.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Fitting for the two year anniversary to be capped off by one of the most popular OGs winning. You love to see it.
> 
> I fucking love how they have kept the Hangman/Kenny story going. Instead of hotshotting the title on to one of the new guys they seem to be going through with the plan to give Hangman his redemption. That's long-term booking I can appreciate.


Hangman was the only right choice.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I think any fears that Hangman would be overshadowed by Punk and Danielson can be put to rest after this. What a return. The Philly crowd treated him like a god. Omega vs. Page is going to be huge.

I mean, fuck, Hangman was so over that Jon Moxley got booed. IN PHILLY!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

the only thing im critizing is mjf had no promo.. he should be on the mic for the 2nd anniversary..


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Not a great show but enjoyed the main event at least. Hangman was the right decision even if it was obvious


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

burtchensen said:


> the only thing im critizing is mjf had no promo.. he should be on the mic for the 2nd anniversary..


Oh, but he was there anyway.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wait!! The show is still on!! It's Tony interviewing Hangman


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mr316 said:


> I see the losers here are out full force tonight. Glad to see you’ve got nothing better to do than bitch and moan.


Raw (and NXT????) must have been extra shitty this week.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I mean, fuck, Hangman was so over that Jon Moxley got booed. IN PHILLY!


Darby, Hangman, Sammy, Britt. The fan base view these as 'one of their own' and always get behind them. If Hangman vs Punk or Danielson happened, I reckon the fans would side with Hanger. Like Danielson himself, Hangman is one of the most organic babyfaces in a long time. Basically the opposite of babyface Reigns and year two Cody who grated at fans.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Really good show tonight. Again, Tony really understands television. Always have a great open and close and once again they did that tonight. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

After Hangman joined AEW as one of origins, he improved a lot better than in NJPW and ROH.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> We’re getting the best PPV main event in AEW history by far with Page vs Omega.


Too bad they don't have a mega show like Mania for it. That match warrants it. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Darby, Hangman, Sammy, Britt. The fan base view these as 'one of their own' and always get behind them. If Hangman vs Punk or Danielson happened, I reckon the fans would side with Hanger. Like Danielson himself, Hangman is one of the most organic babyfaces in a long time. Basically the opposite of babyface Reigns and year two Cody who grated at fans.


100%. I'm a massive Hangman fan and love that the core AEW fanbase, especially in a "hot" town like Philadelphia gave him that kind of response, having that "one of their own" mentality. It's something that will prevent AEW going the way of WCW, where they focused on older ex-WWE stars rather than creating too many of their own. Also, TNA.

Saw a lot of chatter that implied Hangman would get lost in the shuffle with the new big signings. Instead, he took time away for his kid- also convenient timing, allowing Punk, Danielson and Cole to find their place on the roster- and returned here the conquering hero, set up to get the title shot finally. I love to see it!


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MEMS said:


> Really good show tonight. Again, Tony really understands television. Always have a great open and close and once again they did that tonight.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


It was entertaining but there was so much crammed into that 2 hours I'd probably need to watch it 3 times to remember everything that happened, Tony gotta mix up the pace a bit.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well that show was fantastic.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I mean so much to unpack in that show. Jesus. AEW hit it out the park tonight.

So much happens in 2 hours it’s insane


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

If this means Omega is losing then I'm all for it. To tell you the truth I kinda miss face Omega. I'm so ready for him to get cheered again and be one of the most over wrestlers in all wrestling. He deserves a long break so that he could come back to a big pop


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

“Well i used up all my PTO I couldn’t stay gone any longer I figured I had to show back up to work”

“ADAM COLE’S HERE ?”

“Your asking allot of questions of someone that just showed back up to work Tony listen I just wanna finish my beer “


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

3venflow said:


> Darby, Hangman, Sammy, Britt. The fan base view these as 'one of their own' and always get behind them. If Hangman vs Punk or Danielson happened, I reckon the fans would side with Hanger. Like Danielson himself, Hangman is one of the most organic babyfaces in a long time. Basically the opposite of babyface Reigns and year two Cody who grated at fans.


It's really funny because we went from being the disappointmenting final reveal at the DoN Casino Battle Royal to the only right choice in this match.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice to see Hangman back, that spot through the table looked brutal. He's gonna get that title, as he should. Fun main event, but those fucking commercial breaks are annoying as hell. I love how all the rivalries played out in this match. THAT'S FUCKING STORYTELLING. I'm not high on Hardy right now, but when watching this match it just felt right him being there. The guy has such history with matches like this, gave me a bit of a nostalgia vibe

I LOVE what they did with Serena and Shida. What a fucking GREAT way to put heat on someone, and something of a swerve too as it seemed Shida winning was just logical booking. Maybe these two will feud. I think it's great that they are pushing stats with Shida, longest reigning champ, most wins. All that keeps her relevant. This whole part of the show was a surprising highlight for me. Really well done AEW. Way to build a non title story line and feud for two people. I hope it's not over between these two

TBS title - I've been saying the women need another title, and I love how they presented it and seeing the women already chomping at the bit to win. It's kind of nice too that the TNT title now has a female counterpart. Both divisions have a top title and a secondary title. I also LOVED Baker's promo. She sure is as hell is NOT going to allow another title take the spotlight off her. She is such a boss right now. I don't think that title is coming off her any time soon. 

WOW. If you ever wondered if Jericho is over...or maybe it's just the song. The crowd was so into him you almost couldn't hear Lambert. Dude did a great job getting through his promo despite all the crowd noise. This whole segment felt like a big deal. Jericho and Lambert can really get a crowd going. They are fucking stars. I wish Sammy's match went a bit longer...for Bobby's Fish's sake. Feels like he went down a little too easily.

Fun opener with Bryan and company. Danielson is fucking over as hell. A little surprising seeing Jungle Boy take the pin. I mean I knew it wasn't gonna be Danielson but is really shows you how SUPER protected Luchasaurus is. Adam Cole is getting massive pops, despite being a heel

Okay, I'm just gonna say it...CM Punk is fucking annoying right now. I'm GIDDY that he's in AEW but I HATE how they are using him. It's actually sad that while thinking about the events of the show while typing this, I almost forgot that Punk was even on it. Then when I thought it I remembered that we got yet another cringe fest promo about "I'm so happy to be here. I love you fans so much"

Everything with Darby tonight was pretty solid. I still love how over Sting is

Another great show which we've been getting a lot of from AEW recently and worthy of being called an anniversary show


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Soon all AEW's champions will be on AEW originals not named the Elite.
Hangman, Sammy, Britt, and Lucha Bros


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

entertaining show

I'm so happy Hangman Page is back


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445945540236169217

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445945540236169217
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's so many better old X-Division or Cruiserweight guys they could have signed instead. I guess he'll transition to a trainer role so eh. As long as he's not on TV regularly. Stick him on Dark and have him work with the young guys.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I was totally shocked thar Hangman came back tonight. It made a ton of sense, I just didn't think it was going to happen yet. So glad he went over, too. 

Amazing show this evening. There was almost too much crammed in tonight, but they made it work. They keep building to the next shows, and it's working. This is like a WWF in 1998 type of hot promotion right now.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

AEWs ability to have main feuds while planting seeds for future feuds is ingenious. 

In one show we got:

Danielson/Omega continuing their beef but now Hangman is back in the picture which throws a wrench into everything. He’s got a web that weaves through Omega, the Elite, and the Dark Order. 

Dan Lambert, American Top Team and Scorpio Sky attack Sammy…which makes sense considering they interrupted Sammys backstage interview last week after his title win. But then Jericho and Hager return to whip ass so that’s still going. 

Malachai Black accepts the challenge thrown out there by Dante Martin. Arn Anderson brings up Malachai during the segment where he’s burning Cody’s attire. Lio Rush mentions representing Dante Martin later in the show. 

The Pinnacle attack Darby and injure him to the point where he has to bow out of the showdown next week between he and MJF

In the main event we get a match where all 6 men outside of the joker (Hangman) are in programs with one another. During one of the spots between Hangman and Pac we’re reminded they were one of the earliest programs in company history. 

Just incredibly compelling. The range of time spent to tell these stories while simultaneously intertwining multiple wrestlers is just insane and so enjoyable.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So.. like I was saying. Hangman Page returned and INSTANTLY got a huge crowd reaction. Still loved by the crowd and they established a path for him to get another shot at beating Omega for the World title.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Its great they had Hangman win since everyone else looked injured in that match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoiler















Paige Van Zant selfie.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445950759879671816


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's my detailed review of AEW Dynamite this week.

Please note, I was very busy when the show began, so I waited an hour and planned to fast-forward a majority of the show so I could get back to my other plans.


I fast-forwarded most of the Bobby Fish match.
Unfortunately, everything else on the show was so good I had to watch all of it. I really wanted to skip ahead, but I couldn't. The show was just too good.

The above review should tell you everything you need to know about the wrestling landscape at this point in time.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

I didnt follow Hangman's journey so it's a bit difficult to feel the same as many of you. I really dont know how they will pull off Hangman/ Omega and Danielson/ Omega.

To me Danielson is the reason I started following AEW, so obviously I want to see him fight for the title. If they divert attention to Hangman/ Omega and have Bryan maybe feud for Cole for Full Gear that's fine too. But I dont think an Omega/ Danielson non-title feud makes sense as it'd overshadow whatever the title holder is doing (if Hangman wins the title from Omega)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright, I meant what I said earlier today.

I was wrong about the joker! I'm sorry for misleading anyone.

Adam Page is finally back, and what a way for him to return too!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

6 out of 10

Y'all know I hate clusterfuck tag matches and I hate them even more when they are insanely long

Sammy vs fish was boring. Signing fish doesn't help the all friends tag. The post match made up for it.

Tbs announcement is a meh

The Punk promo was a meh but the match with Garcia should be great 

Starks vs cage looking forward to 

Darby vs Nick was fine. I laughed so hard at the coal cutter being no sold. The beatdown of Darby was great.

Dante and lio could be fun

Main event was great car crash tv. Triple threat for full gear baby


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> Soon all AEW's champions will be on AEW originals not named the Elite.
> Hangman, Sammy, Britt, and Lucha Bros



Hangman is part of the Elite.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hangman is part of the Elite.


No he's not


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tell it like it is said:


> If this means Omega is losing then I'm all for it. To tell you the truth I kinda miss face Omega. I'm so ready for him to get cheered again and be one of the most over wrestlers in all wrestling. He deserves a long break so that he could come back to a big pop


I liked him better as a face, but it seems like people were constantly begging for that heel turn so AEW gave it to them


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Arkham258 said:


> No he's not



Not kayfabe at the moment. But sure he is. That's why he's where he is.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a goddamn show. Can't review until tomorrow lol I'm hyped, that was a beautiful 2 hours. Loved Serena Deeb winning against Shida that was perfect booking from my POV lol


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Aside from Hangman coming back, Deeb/Shida was my favorite part of the show. The show was strong all around though, but I love the swerve with that match.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

I wonder if the TBS title (despite the name) will get featured a bit on Dark/Elevation. There tends to be a lot of women's matches on those shows, often you'll see 3/4 random matches so giving them some significance would help.

If it's like the TNT title, maybe we'll see some open challenges and crossovers.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am very impressed with the consistent quality of AEW programming recently. I was not looking forward to this card to be honest. Not a fan of multi tags, but that was great. Jungle Boy and Luchasauras did not look out of place in that ppv main event caliber match. So much to look forward to.
8/10


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I always laugh that i enjoy the fuck out of the show and then come in here and read how much i should‘ve hated it 

it was a fuuucking banger - only lowlight was the floppy Fish and even that was bearable

everything else was _chef‘s Kiss_

man… Hangman is one over mfer


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I always laugh that i enjoy the fuck out of the show and then come in here and read how much i should‘ve hated it
> 
> it was a fuuucking banger - only lowlight was the floppy Fish and even that was bearable
> 
> ...


I guess it depends on how you rate things. To me a 6/10 is an average, solid and enjoyable show and not a bad rating at all. Weekly wrestling is hard to do and it's pretty much impossible to have all timer's every week. Then again I was rating Nitro's higher in my review thread (that I'm gonna restart soon) in the Classic section so maybe I'mma hypocrite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> I guess it depends on how you rate things. To me a 6/10 is an average, solid and enjoyable show and not a bad rating at all. Weekly wrestling is hard to do and it's pretty much impossible to have all timer's every week. Then again I was rating Nitro's higher in my review thread (that I'm gonna restart soon) in the Classic section so maybe I'mma hypocrite


Nah, not a hypocrite

just nostalgic - which is very normal

we all suffer from it in some form or another - wether its movies, music, shows, comics or wrestling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> I guess it depends on how you rate things. To me a 6/10 is an average, solid and enjoyable show and not a bad rating at all. Weekly wrestling is hard to do and it's pretty much impossible to have all timer's every week. Then again I was rating Nitro's higher in my review thread (that I'm gonna restart soon) in the Classic section so maybe I'mma hypocrite


I think rating culture encourages us to overrate or underrate everything lol.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nah, not a hypocrite
> 
> just nostalgic - which is very normal
> 
> we all suffer from it in some form or another - wether its movies, music, shows, comics or wrestling


I didn't start watching wrestling until after the company was dead tho! Lol. Something about the matches and what not really captured me as a fan post mortem. Saw everything for the first time on the Network starting in 2015.

Anyway I've already lost the point I was trying to make rip


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> I didn't start watching wrestling until after the company was dead tho! Lol. Something about the matches and what not really captured me as a fan post mortem. Saw everything for the first time on the Network starting in 2015.


Lol… then you’re weird 

haha! only joking - I’m sure those Nitros are great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I think rating culture encourages us to overrate or underrate everything lol.


anything I like is an automatic 8/10 for me

cause I liked it - I can nitpick and ‘deduct‘ points I guess - but normally 8 is a ‘i like it’ / 9 is ‘was amazing and 10 was ‘fuck that was the best ever’

that is my personal consistent - but I am wired ‘positive’

i don’t think i‘ve ever given anything a 5/10 - maybe once 

6 is meh
7 is meh with some good spots


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> anything I like is an automatic 8/10 for me
> 
> cause I liked it - I can nitpick and ‘deduct‘ points I guess - but normally 8 is a ‘i like it’ / 9 is ‘was amazing and 10 was ‘fuck that was the best ever’
> 
> ...


Nah I feel you, because in the moment it's like shit I enjoyed that, clearly it has to be a B or something. But it's just the hindsight of it, how many scores hold up. Even with negative things like how many matches have I called WOAT that I can't remember for shit lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> We’re getting the best PPV main event in AEW history by far with Page vs Omega.


Page has been Kenny’s project all along. Fitting that the story comes full circle.

This is how you tell stories long term. You don’t need guys confronting each other fully all the time. Keeping it on a simmer keeps the fans begging for it, bit you just keep telling them “it isn’t ready yet.” Keep that appetite whet for more.

Just when they can’t take it anymore and are about to give up waiting, you bring it to a boil.

Kenny gets to give another wrestler the best match of his life. Some people make money, some people make moments, but Kenny BAH GAWD Omega makes HISTORY!

Can’t wait for this. The 15-minute opening match they did at least year’s Full Gear was good, but they clearly left room for more. This is gonna be an emotional match, so for those that always say Kenny doesn’t know how to tell stories, watch and learn.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Page has been Kenny’s project all along. Fitting that the story comes full circle.
> 
> This is how you tell stories long term. You don’t need guys confronting each other fully all the time. Keeping it on a simmer keeps the fans begging for it, bit you just keep telling them “it isn’t ready yet.” Keep that appetite whet for more.
> 
> ...


It is a masterclass in how not to turn the ‘chosen one’ into a John Cena or Roman that the crowd hates

Hangman has been the ‘anointed one’ since the launch, and here we have the fans begging him to win

its really well done from all involved


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Hangmans pop was spectacular but I was even more impressed with the heat Dan Lambert got. I honestly thought they were piping the boos lol, that was nuclear heat


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

zorori said:


> I wonder if the TBS title (despite the name) will get featured a bit on Dark/Elevation. There tends to be a lot of women's matches on those shows, often you'll see 3/4 random matches so giving them some significance would help.
> 
> If it's like the TNT title, maybe we'll see some open challenges and crossovers.


I´m curious who will win the title. I assume Thunder Rosa, Jade Cargill and Ruby Soho will definitely be in the last four. Shida/Deeb won´t be in the tournament, or be in an early double elimination. Also curious about Statlander and Hayter. Nyla Rose or Skye Blue in a little upset run will be the fourth semi-finalist.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ended on a massive high so loved it.

However can I just say I’m so tired of the flat out ignoring of the rules. That first match literally just became a tornado tag ffs. It finished with literally a 4 man finisher on one man. Fuck off with this nonsense.
Anyway

COWBOY SHIT MOTHERFUCKERS !!!


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

first time dont read results before watching because I thought this would pump me a little and have me excited...damn I was wrong...

the 8man tag was probably the worst clusterfuck of an indy match I´ve seen in a long while. And this is with me liking Bryan, JB and Cole ALOT. This has nothing to do on your TV show and especially not the opener. Honestly, all these shaky camera work and not being where the action happend...all this match had was the crowd, if you would watch this on mute you would switch this off after 3mins.

Bobby Fish and the title match being used for Jerichos ego...yeah...and the match was just not good.

Wow I am so sick of Punk doing the same thing again, but hey this is just me...

Deeb/Shida, damn what a boring match, do the "mute" thing here as well and EVERYONE will be bored to sleep...

Good thing Hangman is back and as over as always, the match itself was at least a good clusterfuck, compared to the first match.

But damn this was just such an underwhelming show for me and this being the 2 year "special"...

I hope Hangman gets the belt ASAP.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Excellent episode of Dynamite, a big, big improvement from last week. Probably even better than Grand Slam start to finish.

1. The opening contest was hot and fun. Not much more you can ask for.

2. This was actually the weakest part of the night. These CM Punk promos are getting old though I understand why they keep doing them. What I don't understand is why they keep shunting him to the B show. Hopefully Starks and Cage are done with their feud this Friday and we segue into a nice Starks/Punk feud for Full Gear.

3. Sammy vs. Bobby was a good first title defense. Interesting that they're bringing the Inner Circle back together to take on American Top Team but I get it. They're trying to get some crossover shine on Sammy, who is now basically taking the lead in the story, with Jericho as the supporting character. That's good.

4. So...they went ahead and did it with the TBS title. I'm surprised they wouldn't do women's tag titles before a midcard one, but it's new I guess. We all said the women need more time anyway and this gives them that. We'll see how this tournament goes. Jade is probably the favorite in that tournament but...I rather think that putting her in that role might hamstring her in the long run when they're clearly gearing her for the top title in the division. Maybe it will be a stepping stone like the IC title used to be. We'll see.

5. The Factory was actually used right here. Darby gets the win, Sting gets a moment.

6. Black moved on from Cody, thankfully. With regards to Cody, it's obvious that what happened in New York wasn't a one-time thing. A heel turn might be necessary. Looking forward to Black doing his thing. Dante will look good in defeat.

7. Shida vs. Deeb...loved everything about this. First of all they're two of the better workers in the division so you knew it was going to be good and it was, but they went above and beyond. They teased Shida's 50th win on her triumphant return to Dynamite only to not give it to her and then have Deeb smack her with the trophy. I'm looking forward to this feud. And it serves as a good preview for that TBS title tournament.

8. Lio Rush...wanted to say this last week, but *fucking why?* Why, Tony? Why do you bring in every single geek out there? Yeah, Lio can talk but he's nothing special. What exactly does he bring and who should he be taking TV time from? Because I can't think of anybody.

9. Casino Ladder Match wasn't the best ladder match I've seen but it did its job. Hangman's return was obviously the highlight and he passed the crucial test because the crowd is still so invested in him. It's to the point they were booing Moxley and Orange Cassidy of all people when they thought he might lose. Now the title shot is on again and they're going to have to follow through. Let's go to Full Gear!

And everything else just worked. The crowd was hot from start to end. The landscape is changing and we're fortunate this company started two years ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If Hangman wins the title, imagine how many fresh programs we can have

v Mox
v Darby
v MJF
v Jericho rematch
v Danielson
v Punk
v Miro
v Archer

and the list goes on and on and on


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If Hangman wins the title, imagine how many fresh programs we can have
> 
> v Mox
> v Darby
> ...


Hangman being champ presents so many options for heel turns. 

Heel Moxley would be a good person for Hangman's first title feud after the elite feud is over.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445922062523006979
This needs to happen. Give the women more stories. Deeb should do everything she can to make sure Shida keeps missing out on that 50th win. Even have Deeb keep racking up wins on Dark/Dynamite/Rampage so she gets closer to 50 herself.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445922062523006979
> This needs to happen. Give the women more stories. Deeb should do everything she can to make sure Shida keeps missing out on that 50th win. Even have Deeb keep racking up wins on Dark/Dynamite/Rampage so she gets closer to 50 herself.


I would actually be interested in Shida if it went that direction. What has kept me from liking Shida is that there was literally nothing else to her besides that she has great matches and swings a kendo stick. They failed on really establishing an interesting storyline around her, especially with how they barely have let her talk. This would be interesting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445922062523006979
> This needs to happen. Give the women more stories. Deeb should do everything she can to make sure Shida keeps missing out on that 50th win. Even have Deeb keep racking up wins on Dark/Dynamite/Rampage so she gets closer to 50 herself.


Has the "losing streak" angle ever worked?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some pics from the show, which finally drew over 7,000 by bell time - pretty much the same number as last week's Dynamite in Rochester.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Has the "losing streak" angle ever worked?


Only if the losing is caused by things outside the wrestlers control. Maybe Deeb takes Shida out backstage before she can have a match or Deeb injures Shida just enough that she goes into matches at a disadvantage and loses. It works as long as the wrestler isn't just straight up getting beat every week without more story to it. I don't think you could stretch it much past Full Gear, but it would be a big win for Shida and she needs a story badly.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I still wish that Tony Khan brought in Women's tag team titles before establishing a secondary Women's singles title. Thunder Rosa, Jade, Serena, Nyla and Shida have something to fight over but... what about the rest of the women? They realistically don't stand a chance of ever winning it. 

Anna Jay, Tay Conti, Red Velvet, Big Swole, Statlander, Abadon, Allie, Penelope, Diamante (who represented AEW in the NWA this year and yet can't get on Dynamite or Rampage), etc., etc. Edit: I even forgot about Ruby Soho. Come on AEW....

It's weird how AEW has the most potential of having a big AEW Women's tag team Division and yet they are the ones without the belts.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Fearless said:


> I still wish that Tony Khan brought in Women's tag team titles before establishing a secondary Women's singles title. Thunder Rosa, Jade, Serena, Nyla and Shida have something to fight over but... what about the rest of the women? They realistically don't stand a chance of ever winning it.
> 
> Anna Jay, Tay Conti, Red Velvet, Big Swole, Statlander, Abadon, Allie, Penelope, Diamante (who represented AEW in the NWA this year and yet can't get on Dynamite or Rampage), etc., etc. Edit: I even forgot about Ruby Soho. Come on AEW....
> 
> It's weird how AEW has the most potential of having a big AEW Women's tag team Division and yet they are the ones without the belts.


I think Anna Jay, Tay and Statlander definitively have a chance at the title tbh


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Awesome show last night .


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Such a bad ass photo. Really looking forward to the progression of Dante and how he meshes with Malakai.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

One of the best shows I have seen in a whole. That 8 man tag match was insane. Everything was produced incredible and glad Hangman is back!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Geeee said:


> Has the "losing streak" angle ever worked?


Worked for B-Team iirc. They got a massive pop when they finally won the tag titles. 

It could work if done right. Better than nothing for Shida.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Worked for B-Team iirc. They got a massive pop when they finally won the tag titles.
> 
> It could work if done right. Better than nothing for Shida.


I mean I guess it also worked for The Brooklyn Brawler. He's a name in wrestling that will not be forgotten and he lost all his matches LOL


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What a show. Loved it start to finish. Really enjoyed this one. Hangman surprise was ruined for me and I blame myself for forgetting it's Dynamite Day. But it still was a very good show for me. 

One of the best multi man tag matches. Absolutely loved it start to finish. 

Alot of development for Darby/MJF feud. 

Philly is a great crowd. The pops, the energy, the chants. Damn they were awesome. They need to go to this town more often IMO. It's as good as Chicago or NY. 

TBS title looks bigger than women's world title but it looks really cool. Same design as TNT but something's different, can't really put my finger on it. 

Punk's promo was good as always. Punk/Garcia sounds good for Rampage. 

MJF and Pinnacle attacking Darby while hiding their faces was funny. I mean why? Even the announcers know it's you. What's the point. 

Dan Lambert heat was nuclear. Pop for Jericho was equally as loud. Awesome segment. Loved how much crowd was into it. 

Cody/Armed Anderson segment was really cool too. Arn is really getting into his new "we've got a badass her" thing. 

Dante is really good on the stick for his age. Who would have thought he would be this comfortable infront of a large crowd at such young age. He always looked like the shy/silent yet highly talented type. Good stuff. Malakai and Dante will be a match to watch for sure. 

Shida losing the match and not getting trophy was something fresh. They usually always do the feel good thing in such instances. I was a bit shocked but I liked it. 

Hangman return was done just right. The pop was massive. He's the man to dethrone Omega. And it needs to happen at Full Gear. People even booed Mox for Hangman, that's how much people are behind him. Can't wait to get Hangman and Omega with Elite in the same ring again. It will be something special.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dante was very good in his short promo

can tell the kid has all the confidence in the world

gonna be a massive star


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Fearless said:


> It's weird how AEW has the most potential of having a big AEW Women's tag team Division and yet they are the ones without the belts.


Not that it'll ever happen, but that "forbidden door" is always open...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

One of the best shows they have ever done. Opening match was a banger. Main Event was a banger

Andrade deserves special mention. He took 2 brutal bumps in that ladder match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> One of the best shows they have ever done. Opening match was a banger. Main Event was a banger
> 
> Andrade deserves special mention. He took 2 brutal bumps in that ladder match.


That dead eye from the top of the ladder through the table looked like it hurt like hell. 

I like how OC/ Matt and Andrade/Pac played into this match. So much personal agenda blinding the competitors. Mox/Archer also have feuded alot so it made sense for Archer to not climb the ladder and instead go for Mox. 

Matt Hardy doing a leg drop while he's a heel also was a cool touch. It's like "I hate Cassidy more than I want to win". Gives all the feuds alot of meaning imo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> That dead eye from the top of the ladder through the table looked like it hurt like hell.
> 
> I like how OC/ Matt and Andrade/Pac played into this match. So much personal agenda blinding the competitors. Mox/Archer also have feuded alot so it made sense for Archer to not climb the ladder and instead go for Mox.
> 
> Matt Hardy doing a leg drop while he's a heel also was a cool touch. It's like "I hate Cassidy more than I want to win". Gives all the feuds alot of meaning imo.


pac / oc was also a great callback


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pac / oc was also a great callback


Yes. It was. It was like "hey these two have history".. then Andrade came out and he has a beef with Pac. Then Matt and OC. Then Archer and Mox. I like how they planned the match. Good stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Yes. It was. It was like "hey these two have history".. then Andrade came out and he has a beef with Pac. Then Matt and OC. Then Archer and Mox. I like how they planned the match. Good stuff.


when pac ran the ropes and OC was rolling all casual - i loved that Pac just stepped over him, leaned on the ropes and was all like ‘oh yes…. This mfer…’


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Loved last night's show, it hit on every level. Awesome Philly crowd that rivaled Chicago and NYC.

The 8 man tag was HOT. Loved all the dynamics here and how it was non stop from the opening bell to the close. Big botch from Kenny but I thought he played it off well. I thought they would do the whole "babyface gets injured and comes back at the end" with Christian, but they kept it as a 4 vs 3 and gave the Elite the dominant win. Bryan was over as hell with the Philly crowd. Adam Cole going to do his dive only to stop and do his "Adam Cole BAY BAY" taunt was good stuff. I think we get Bryan vs Cole at Full Gear coming out of this.

CM Punk's promo was cool, but I'm definitely ready for him to move on from this "happy to be back" phase, as I'm sure everyone else is. Always good to see Punk though.

Arn's promo on Cody at his house had me cracking up. Cody comes out like "What are you gonna shoot me?" LOL, nice tie in to last weeks promo from Arn. I really hope this is leading to a Cody heel turn though and not a redemption angle.

Guevara vs Fish was short and sweet. Nice first title defense that made Guevara look strong. The post match stuff had the crowd on fire. Jericho is so goddamn over and it made sense to have Sammy be attacked being that he's in the Inner Circle. Tied it all together really well. And Dan Lambert's heat was out of this world, you could barely hear him talking lol. Loving the MMA fighter angle they're doing. Paige van Zant is so gorgeous and I hope Tony signs her. She'd probably improve in ring at a faster rate than most of the bottom half of the roster honestly, plus she has her bare knuckle boxing thing to fall back on.

Darby vs Commoroto did what it needed to do in setting up the Darby/MJF beatdown backstage. I like how they booked the Darby/MJF match, then cancelled it due to the backstage Pinnacle attack. They should definitely hold off until Full Gear. The feud itself has been great so far. Loving the content and the character growth for Darby.

Black appearing behind Dante was a mini mark out moment. Should be an easy win. Lio Rush and Top Flight as a Trios team is fine I guess.

Shida vs Deeb was my 2nd favorite part of the night. I thought this was booked to absolute perfection. Brings Serena Deeb back strong and establishes her as a top heel for the women's division immediately. This has also been built up for a while as she was showing this aggressive streak before her injury which the announcers would constantly play up as an "attitude change". Last night completed her turn. They went on and on about Shida getting her 50th win and even had an award made, just for Deeb to tap her out. Then the attack with the award after was great. Shocking win for Serena Deeb but definitely the right move. So happy she's back. If Thunder Rosa wasn't next in line for the AEW Womens World Title, I'd definitely put it on Serena. The match itself was also very good, but really hampered by the commercials.

Hangman Page's return was glorious. The Philly crowd really popped for him and all doubts that he wouldn't be as over as he was before he had his kid were put to rest. Hangman vs Omega at Full Gear is gonna be so goddamn lit. Its time for Omega to drop the title. Loved all the mini-feuds and callbacks in this match. AEW does this shit so well. We had the Mox/Archer feud, the PAC/Andrade feud, and the OC/Matt Hardy feud all playing out. Andrade took some NASTY bumps in this one. Favorite moment was the Dead Eye through the table from Hangman to PAC. That looked beautiful. Awesome ladder match and awesome way to end the Anniversary show.

*Overall: 9/10 *


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I know he's not getting any younger but come on, Christian was sweating just standing up on the apron waiting for his turn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a brilliant show.

On absolute fire, probably the best run of television in wrestling in over a decade.

That pop for Page was absolutely insane. And the heat for Lambert was deafening. Hot crowds = the show going up several notches.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Not sure if it’s been mentioned but just seen the Arn/Cody promo, it’s not the fact that Cody had a suit on that bothered me, it was the fact he was wearing a lapel microphone clearly visible in shot! Little details man. 

Suppose the head canon is he was doing something for his reality show hence the suit and mic - but then why did Arn’s camera pick up Cody’s mic? How did Cody know Arn was outside? Was he watching the show live? Why isn’t an EVP at the show instead of at home?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I haven't enjoyed a weekly wrestling show for a 6 month period like this since Raw/Smackdown in 2000. Such a fun show with hot crowds.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Finally got round to watching it. Think Tony Khan overhyped this show but it got much better after what felt like a pretty poor start. 

Negatives:
- Opening contest felt like a mess largely due to Omega and The Young Bucks. They have to be frustrated with how that went. Especially given the quality of the singles matches Matt and Kenny had with Bryan recently.

- Another Womens title is so lame. As is the name of the title. The lack of quality doesn't warrant it. A trios title would have been much better given they have about 400 workers on the roster.

- I'm going to struggle to care about Lio Rush just because I anticipate he will retire again quickly.

- CM Punk coming out cutting a promo and then challenging a young guy is wearing thin on television but is still loved by the live crowd. Hopefully they find a balance.



Positives:
- The main event was fine. Some good spots and a great pop for Hangman.

- The Serena Deeb ending was perfect. I'm interested to see if she can make some of the sub-par women on this roster look good.

- AEW could have a real star in Dante Martin. He looks like he can talk and we know he can go in the ring. It wouldn't surprise me if in two years he's surpassed the 'four pillars of AEW'.

- Scorpio Sky is a good first feud fodder for Sammy Guevara. The heat Dan Lambert gets is great too. I think this will make a good feud between the groups to keep people busy for the rest of the year.

- The short promos they do have improved ten fold in the last two years.

- I quite enjoy Sting no selling everything against lower midcarders as if he's Immortal.

- I was pleased to see Brian Cage on Dynamite after all the shit he's had to endure recently since his wife made that tweet.

- Bobby Fish came in, gave a professional performance and sold well. All criticism is pretty unnecessary.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I don't have time to say much but wanted to congratulate AEW on a solid anniversary show. There wasn't anything I'd class as second-tier or outright bad, not even The Factory guys being featured since we haven't gotten to see much of Commoroto. They opened hot, and can I point out the improvements made in just the last year by both Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus? They're both moving like stars in the ring now, JB in particular. 

Dante Martin is another AEW young star in the making. His having to work solo these last few months brought him to everyone's attention and now he's going places fast. He's just amazing and so young; he has such a big future ahead of him if he can keep going the way he is. I know he's going to get crushed by Black but that's ok as I like both and Martin is the kind of guy that the audience will back until he starts winning. Also, he and Leo Rush together could be exciting, though Dante seems to not need a mouthpiece.

Happy to see the new mid-card title for the women. This gives Jade and others who are future stars but still developing something to build feuds around. 

My highlights came towards the end - Deeb/Shida and the casino ladder match. Having two of the best in-ring women in AEW on the episode where the new title was displayed highlighted how far the division has come. Now AEW has several top women technicians and a few great talkers, like Britt. I wasn't expecting such a quick evolution based on where they started so kudos to AEW! oh, and both Deeb and Shida had more story development in that one match than the rest of their time in AEW. This, and the tag teams/factions developing in the division give me hope that by the third year anniversary the women's side of the locker room will be even better positioned. 

Some of the ladder spots in the main event stood out, like pretty much everything Andrade did. I wish he'd get more television time in-ring as that's where he shines, not in backstage storytelling promos. Hangman came back to the huge pop I expected and I'm still on board with him as the next champion. Let Kenny and Bryan do their own thing without the belt as they don't need it. Hangman can work with another wrestler who's building a bigger career for himself, or maybe he can drag Mox back from his Japanese Old Dudes adventures. 

I want to say a few words about Orange Cassidy. I see a lot of posts and threads here tearing him down, complaining that he has no place in the big matches. Look, the guy is popular with kids. They love his attitude and character and he pulls that off without having to put on the kid-appeal act that plagued Cena. Plus, like it or not, OC is excellent at what he does in the ring. Is it conventional? No, but it's original and difficult. Just try performing moves as he does with your hands in your pockets. He's underrated, IMO.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

An enjoyable show
The pinnacle attack is peak MNW . More of this, please. 

Nice to see Brian Cage back. I suspect Rampage may be his last match.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Way too harsh on jungle boy. Also Bryan's hype is still there. This is the guy who survived team hell no and 18 seconds after all


I can't take Jungle Boy seriously when he actively runs away from doing promos. AEW literally had to put Christian in the stable because of this.

Bryan has survived some shit but it's different now. With the 18 seconds, being left off the RAW after that WM, team hell no, jobbing in Royal Rumbles, etc, those worked for Bryan in a funny way as it blatantly showed the WWE trying to hold him down.

Here in AEW, you can tell that they love him and are trying to present him like a star but have no clue how to. You can't deny that, like Sting and Punk, his hype died down way too quickly, and being associated with a freak show definitely played it's part.

You remember daft WWE/F tag teams like Head Cheese (Al Snow and Steve Blackman) or Hurricane and Rosey? No way would the WWE/F have put a big new star with them because it's counter productive. The goofy shit they do rubs off on the star and makes them less credible as a result.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A PG Attitude said:


> I haven't enjoyed a weekly wrestling show for a 6 month period like this since Raw/Smackdown in 2000. Such a fun show with hot crowds.


I know.

Every single week now I'm getting that feeling of "fuck, now I have to wait a whole week!"

Exactly how it should be.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> I know.
> 
> Every single week now I'm getting that feeling of "fuck, now I have to wait a whole week!"
> 
> Exactly how it should be.


You only have to wait 2 days for another fix now, then 5 days  

Lol I know what you meant


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

Marco Stunt getting blasted outside the ring was the best part.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> I can't take Jungle Boy seriously when he actively runs away from doing promos. AEW literally had to put Christian in the stable because of this.
> 
> Bryan has survived some shit but it's different now. With the 18 seconds, being left off the RAW after that WM, team hell no, jobbing in Royal Rumbles, etc, those worked for Bryan in a funny way as it blatantly showed the WWE trying to hold him down.
> 
> ...


AEW are known to underpush these newcomers when they come in. Think Miro. The only person who got pushed appropriately was Moxley. Next guy might be Malakai Black. Everyone else has lost their first match or got lost in the shuffle.

We will get the real Danielson at least 6 months in when he washes the Jurassic Express stink off him.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> AEW are known to underpush these newcomers when they come in. Think Miro. The only person who got pushed appropriately was Moxley. Next guy might be Malakai Black. Everyone else has lost their first match or got lost in the shuffle.
> 
> We will get the real Danielson at least 6 months in when he washes the Jurassic Express stink off him.


Bryan’s first match of his AEW career was against the world champion that went to a 30 minute draw.

That’s certainly not being lost in the shuffle.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

GothicBohemian said:


> I want to say a few words about Orange Cassidy. I see a lot of posts and threads here tearing him down, complaining that he has no place in the big matches. Look, the guy is popular with kids. They love his attitude and character and he pulls that off without having to put on the kid-appeal act that plagued Cena. Plus, like it or not, OC is excellent at what he does in the ring. Is it conventional? No, but it's original and difficult. Just try performing moves as he does with your hands in your pockets. He's underrated, IMO.


I like OC. It's not like guys are selling those kicks or he's winning matches with them. I like how some of the guys change up the pockets thing: like Andrade faking doing it himself and kicked OC.



Forum Dud said:


> - Opening contest felt like a mess largely due to Omega and The Young Bucks. They have to be frustrated with how that went. Especially given the quality of the singles matches Matt and Kenny had with Bryan recently.


That match started well, then descended into the usual tornado rules without being a tornado match. These matches are exactly why I do not want a Trios belt, it will just be more of the same. If they want to do this sht, just do a ref bump...


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

GothicBohemian said:


> I don't have time to say much but wanted to congratulate AEW on a solid anniversary show. There wasn't anything I'd class as second-tier or outright bad, not even The Factory guys being featured since we haven't gotten to see much of Commoroto. They opened hot, and can I point out the improvements made in just the last year by both Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus? They're both moving like stars in the ring now, JB in particular.
> 
> Dante Martin is another AEW young star in the making. His having to work solo these last few months brought him to everyone's attention and now he's going places fast. He's just amazing and so young; he has such a big future ahead of him if he can keep going the way he is. I know he's going to get crushed by Black but that's ok as I like both and Martin is the kind of guy that the audience will back until he starts winning. Also, he and Leo Rush together could be exciting, though Dante seems to not need a mouthpiece.
> 
> ...


I though jungle boy and luchasauras were mvp of that match.

I don’t get OC, but he is pretty good in the ring and if he is over with the fans then that is good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> I can't take Jungle Boy seriously when he actively runs away from doing promos. AEW literally had to put Christian in the stable because of this.
> 
> Bryan has survived some shit but it's different now. With the 18 seconds, being left off the RAW after that WM, team hell no, jobbing in Royal Rumbles, etc, those worked for Bryan in a funny way as it blatantly showed the WWE trying to hold him down.
> 
> ...


Fair. But Bryan is capable of fixing everything cause he is one of the best in the world. There are those you simply can't bury


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

.christopher. said:


> I can't take Jungle Boy seriously when he actively runs away from doing promos. AEW literally had to put Christian in the stable because of this.
> 
> Bryan has survived some shit but it's different now. With the 18 seconds, being left off the RAW after that WM, team hell no, jobbing in Royal Rumbles, etc, those worked for Bryan in a funny way as it blatantly showed the WWE trying to hold him down.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I wonder whether you guys literally have bulls as pets, cause no human can produce so much bullsh*t on their own.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

.christopher. said:


> I can't take Jungle Boy seriously when he actively runs away from doing promos. AEW literally had to put Christian in the stable because of this.


I agree with this to be honest. After seeing Dante Martin look comfortable talking on the anniversary show I fancy him to leapfrog him in the pecking order of non-known guys capable of one day being a World Champion.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Some guys just aren’t comfortable on the mic. Give him time. He’s so young and still is sharpening his skills. It took Bret years to fully commit to his character on the mic.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> when pac ran the ropes and OC was rolling all casual - i loved that Pac just stepped over him, leaned on the ropes and was all like ‘oh yes…. This mfer…’


Yeah, Pac knows all of OC's shit now. I honestly wouldn't be shocked to see them as an odd couple team one day. I think Pac has the best chemistry with OC out of everyone in the company. It's the perfect straight man/goofball combo. 



Erik. said:


> What a brilliant show.
> 
> On absolute fire, probably the best run of television in wrestling in over a decade.


Other than Lucha Underground, yes. I agree. This reminds me of the last couple episodes of Lucha Underground season 1 where everything the show was doing was fire

Speaking of LU, that Arn/Cody segment felt like something from LU. It played out like a scene from a movie and it was great. This Arn storyline is fitting in PERFECTLY with the crowd reaction Cody is getting


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Other than Lucha Underground, yes. I agree. This reminds me of the last couple episodes of Lucha Underground season 1 where everything the show was doing was fire
> 
> Speaking of LU, that Arn/Cody segment felt like something from LU. It played out like a scene from a movie and it was great. This Arn storyline is fitting in PERFECTLY with the crowd reaction Cody is getting


Was strictly speaking about live television but yes Lucha Underground was putting out good consistent content.

Its a shame there are a select few who base the enjoyment of the show or the success on the ratings they receive.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Erik. said:


> *Its a shame there are a select few who base the enjoyment of the show or the success on the ratings they receive.*


I just wanted to put emphasis on this statement.

I couldn’t agree more


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> I just wanted to put emphasis on this statement.
> 
> I couldn’t agree more


"The shows ratings decrease for the second week in a row. The company is losing steam." 

As they sell out a 20k seater stadium following the signing of Wrestlemania main eventer Bryan Danielson.

When did wrestling become a dick measuring contest based on what people are allowed to enjoy?

WCW would regularly obliterate WWF in the ratings despite, for the most part, not being anywhere near as good. And that's coming from a WCW fan who growing up actually preferred it.

The fact the show is regularly getting over a million viewers is a positive, especially with other 'desirable' forms of entertainment available. Just like them doing huge live ticket sales is a positive, making money hand over fist is a positive and drawing some of the best talent the industry has to offer is a positive.

Ratings talk is residual from the Monday Night Wars, that most who criticise weren't alive to actually enjoy let alone understand ratings at that time.

And its plainly obvious that outside of perhaps a few "favourites" they have, the ratings wankers don't actually enjoy the product, they just want everyone else to feel the same way they do about it and using ratings as a stick to beat them with is a good place to start.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Arkham258 said:


> Yeah, Pac knows all of OC's shit now. I honestly wouldn't be shocked to see them as an odd couple team one day. I think Pac has the best chemistry with OC out of everyone in the company. It's the perfect straight man/goofball combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would pay so much money for a Pac / OC team where Pac teaches OC intensity and OC teaches him to chill-out

just make a 20 episode web series on it


----------

